# Yara and the dribblettes



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Fa la la la la la la la laaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2010)

That fifth note was a littl pitchy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That fifth note was a littl pitchy.



It was angelic! Take the wax out of your ears... sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that blood from the last Drivel thread on Nic's hawk?
I gotta find some groceries....


----------



## Otis (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm mad!  Last thread still had 15 posts to go.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> I'm mad!  Last thread still had 15 posts to go.



When Nic says move.... ya move!


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice thread!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice thread!!!



You make it hard to dislike you when you say ROLL TIDE! 
I loved Joe Pa's interview the other day when he told reporters "please don't ask me if i'm gonna die tomorrow!" 
That man is a class act.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2010)

Smells nice in here


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Regards, to all of my friends...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> Smells nice in here



Lmbo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards, to all of my friends...



Get ready fir some funny pics...


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards, to all of my friends...



Howdy Sir.

Long time


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> Howdy Sir.
> 
> Long time





Howdy Swede.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Ya know, there ain't no fun in haying horses in the rain! 
Oh & Yara, sorry, I don't have a pond myself, but I'm sure someone near ya will be glad to offer you one...... just be careful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Y'all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Y'all



Hey chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey chief!!




I figgered you would give me the time of day


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Y'all



Evenin sir...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin sir...



Hello there Ms Yara.....are you all settled in now???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

okay, I'm back.
Ham steak and mac/cheese for supper. Vegetarian, of course.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You make it hard to dislike you when you say ROLL TIDE!
> I loved Joe Pa's interview the other day when he told reporters "please don't ask me if i'm gonna die tomorrow!"
> That man is a class act.


Did I say that? I hope he doesn't die soon, he's just beginning to make an impression on me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered you would give me the time of day


always darlin'! 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, I'm back.
> Ham steak and mac/cheese for supper. Vegetarian, of course.



 ham is vegetarian???
Got chicken fingers & tater tots going in the deep fryer.......... yeah, real healthy eating tonight!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there Ms Yara.....are you all settled in now???



Almost but not really .. if that makes any sense to ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> always darlin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but Bubbette hasn't told me what i gotta do to get rid of that "married to a vegetarian" sig line of hers. I've been pretty hard on nature this year.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Almost but not really .. if that makes any sense to ya.



none at all but i'm used to it


----------



## shea900 (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> always darlin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, but Bubbette hasn't told me what i gotta do to get rid of that "married to a vegetarian" sig line of hers. I've been pretty hard on nature this year.





I would fix that for you, but she is one of the very, very, few people in this world, that I am just a liitle bit scared of. Not much, but enough.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2010)

30 viewing the swap and sell return teaser


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I would fix that for you, but she is one of the very, very, few people in this world, that I am just a liitle bit scared of. Not much, but enough.



me too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too.





Now, if you can keep her from gettin` to me...


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Swede said:


> 30 viewing the swap and sell return teaser



There's nothing to look at over there!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Almost but not really .. if that makes any sense to ya.


I unnerstan!!



rhbama3 said:


> No, but Bubbette hasn't told me what i gotta do to get rid of that "married to a vegetarian" sig line of hers. I've been pretty hard on nature this year.


gotcha! 



Swede said:


> none at all but i'm used to it


 Swedester!! 



shea900 said:


> That sounds good!


eh, it was quick & easy........ 



Nicodemus said:


> I would fix that for you, but she is one of the very, very, few people in this world, that I am just a liitle bit scared of. Not much, but enough.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I unnerstan!!
> 
> 
> gotcha!
> ...




What are you laffin` at??? You are included in that small, elite group too!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2010)

Best regards to all!!..........Dang satellite connection!!........Been trying to connect for the last hour..........and it ain't even raining here

Hope Ya'll are well tonight!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> always darlin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ty darlin



YaraG. said:


> Almost but not really .. if that makes any sense to ya.



Is that sort of like...."same thing, only different"?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate to leave such fine company, but i got some hearts need fixing in the morning. If i get off in time, i'm gonna check trailcams and feeders at Bugsy's pig farm. We going out with (hopefully) a lot of bangs this weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Best regards to all!!..........Dang satellite connection!!........Been trying to connect for the last hour..........and it ain't even raining here
> 
> Hope Ya'll are well tonight!!



Same to ya RUTT!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I hate to leave such fine company, but i got some hearts need fixing in the morning. If i get off in time, i'm gonna check trailcams and feeders at Bugsy's pig farm. We going out with (hopefully) a lot of bangs this weekend!



Alrighty Bama....catch up with ya later.

Believe I'm gonna catch some late nite Tv....Take care yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to leave such fine company, but i got some hearts need fixing in the morning. If i get off in time, i'm gonna check trailcams and feeders at Bugsy's pig farm. We going out with (hopefully) a lot of bangs this weekend!


Night Robert!!.....good luck this weekend!!



Jeff C. said:


> Same to ya RUTT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to head for the Yak Sack!!


Dang I should have never ventured off in to PF


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Aug 15, 2010)

I missed this one... I'm still down in LA for the BP spill... I miss home ;-(


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW, unreal.....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WOW, unreal.....................


Nice avatar, I think I've got a fever. 

NURSE !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice avatar, I think I've got a fever.
> 
> NURSE !!!!



I'll second that!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mornin' heathens


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Man that's a big glove. Are you one of them hineycologist nurses??


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Speaking of heathens, how's you???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


>





Keebs said:


> WOW, unreal.....................



That's what I've been sayin'.....



Benji314 said:


> Mornin' heathens



Moanin' Benji!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man that's a big glove. Are you one of them hineycologist nurses??



Bend over and find out....



Benji314 said:


> Speaking of heathens, how's you???



I'm good!  And you?  How's the job?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

Swap n Sell,,,,,,,,,,,,,,39 viewing..
They should ban them immediatly, they HAVE to be the troublemakers to want it that bad...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mornin' Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice avatar, I think I've got a fever.
> 
> NURSE !!!!






Jeff C. said:


> I'll second that!!






OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Bend over and find out....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good!  And you?  How's the job?



It's a trick don't do it!! If you turn around it will be Quack in a cheekun mask!!!

Going great. Shipping out loads of chicken all over the east coast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

BOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Y'all get back in here where ya belong....and stay out of the PF and S&S


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> BOOM!



If i didnt know any better, i'd say those are some Navy Seals! huh huh...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> BOOM!


New recruits?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get back in here where ya belong....and stay out of the PF and S&S



 but, but, but, aaawwwwwman!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

Any one needing chain saw training???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

The inspector, "Miss Tinker" sez.......... "It's gotta go"


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 16, 2010)

Mernin' y'all. What's with all the hawt nurse avatars? I feel outta the loop.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get back in here where ya belong....and stay out of the PF and S&S



Hey Jeff!



BBQBOSS said:


> If i didnt know any better, i'd say those are some Navy Seals! huh huh...



Never occured to me.....I think you're right....



Keebs said:


> New recruits??



Nope, just wanna be's.....



Keebs said:


> Any one needing chain saw training???



Maybe this guy could help?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a Mexican Navy Seal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any one needing chain saw training???



Ruh roh.....firewood



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mernin' y'all. What's with all the hawt nurse avatars? I feel outta the loop.



Mernin' Belle.....me too



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey there  _HHHHeatheRRRR_!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those aren't SOCOM Rocket fins, he's an imposter.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those aren't SOCOM Rocket fins, he's an imposter.



Do you mean to tell me that there are imposters on this board!?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Do you mean to tell me that there are imposters on this board!?!?!?


 
No, just sayin that Messikan Seal isn't 100% what he claims to be in that picture.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

What in the world.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

Down here on the farm the weather gets messy
Laying around with nothin' to do
When you went away, you took my cow Bessie
I miss her darling, more than I miss you

You took off your leg, your wig and your eye glass
And you shoud've seen the look on my face
I wanted to kiss, I wanted to hug you
But you were scattered all over the place

Where, where, are you tonight?
Why did you leave me here all alone?
I searched the world over,
And thought I found true love.
You met another and
Phht! you were gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Well...speaking of animals....

Jared and I had a date Fri. nite and Momma was out of town. I had left Maggie(Lab) home alone, and due to unforseen circumstances didn't return until Sat. @ noon30.

17 hrs. home alone and absolutely NOTHING on the floor when we returned. Don't know how she was able to control it???

Good Girl Maggie!!! Best Dog EVER!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jeff!
> Never occured to me.....I think you're right....
> Nope, just wanna be's.....
> Maybe this guy could help?


HE STOLE ZEKE'S SCUBA OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Ruh roh.....firewood


Nope, it's rotten............. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What in the world.





Jeff C. said:


> Well...speaking of animals....
> 
> Jared and I had a date Fri. nite and Momma was out of town. I had left Maggie(Lab) home alone, and due to unforseen circumstances didn't return until Sat. @ noon30.
> 
> ...



 Now THAT is awesome!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...speaking of animals....
> 
> Jared and I had a date Fri. nite and Momma was out of town. I had left Maggie(Lab) home alone, and due to unforseen circumstances didn't return until Sat. @ noon30.
> 
> ...



Interesting.....and where did you go?



Keebs said:


> HE STOLE ZEKE'S SCUBA OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nope, it's rotten.............
> ...



Can you put a bag over your avatar's head please?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HE STOLE ZEKE'S SCUBA OUTFIT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nope, it's rotten.............
> ...




Yes Ma'am it is....I fully expected her to have an accident, being gone that long. Knew she was good for approx. 12 hrs, but 17....WOW!!! 

Bless her bladd....uh heart!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Interesting.....and where did you go?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put a bag over your avatar's head please?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



I knew it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Interesting.....and where did you go?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put a bag over your avatar's head please?






Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am it is....I fully expected her to have an accident, being gone that long. Knew she was good for approx. 12 hrs, but 17....WOW!!!
> 
> Bless her bladd....uh heart!!!!



Yep!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Here ya go..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I knew it!



Just give me another Beer!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here ya go..........



Woot woot!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here ya go..........




Now I'll take the bag


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here ya go..........


*HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jeff C. said:


> Just give me another Beer!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



What?  How's this?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## baldfish (Aug 16, 2010)

What yall doin in here 
beside dribbleing all over the place

Oh and hello folks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> What yall doin in here
> beside dribbleing all over the place
> 
> Oh and hello folks



Helllllllloooooooooooo Charlie!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> What yall doin in here
> beside dribbleing all over the place
> 
> Oh and hello folks



Mornin, Chrome!  Hows it hangin brother?


----------



## baldfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Helllllllloooooooooooo Charlie!!



Mornin sweetie



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin, Chrome!  Hows it hangin brother?



It's hot how you think it's hangin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *HEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>







OutFishHim said:


> What?  How's this?



Couldn't YOU have just given her a make-over???



baldfish said:


> What yall doin in here
> beside dribbleing all over the place
> 
> Oh and hello folks



Howdy Mr. Baldfish!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Mornin sweetie
> It's hot how you think it's hangin






Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't YOU have just given her a make-over???



*I* Did give a make over, ain't ya noticed?!?!?!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't YOU have just given her a make-over???
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Mr. Baldfish!!!



If thats your child in the avatar it's gonna kill you when it's grown up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *I* Did give a make over, ain't ya noticed?!?!?!



*I* ain't lookin' at THAT anyway!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ty darlin
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sort of like...."same thing, only different"?


 


Swede said:


> none at all but i'm used to it


Would you like to buy a clue hunny? 


Keebs said:


> I unnerstan!!
> 
> 
> gotcha!
> ...


I do speak giberish...

Mornin y'all.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Would you like to buy a clue hunny?
> 
> I do speak giberish...
> 
> Mornin y'all.....



Mornin' Ms Savannah!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Bush-hoggin time....catch up with y'all later!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Savannah!!



Mornin sir how are we feeling today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

What's up with all the hawt nurse avatars


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *I* ain't lookin' at THAT anyway!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

be still my heart.......
Look at all them hawt avatars! 
Just left da Big House and got home. Quick lunch and a power nap and i'm off to Stewart County with 200 pounds of corn, batteries, and SD cards!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

what's for lunch??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



yeah, that's what I was thinkin too, sista!



rhbama3 said:


> be still my heart.......
> Look at all them hawt avatars!
> Just left da Big House and got home. Quick lunch and a power nap and i'm off to Stewart County with 200 pounds of corn, batteries, and SD cards!






Benji314 said:


> what's for lunch??



 left over tater tots & chicken tenders!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> what's for lunch??



Well, it was either a ham and cheese Lunchable, or two frozen corn dogs. I chose corn dogs and tater chips.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, that's what I was thinkin too, sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I had som etater tots. I got the chicken tenders though.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> be still my heart.......
> Look at all them hawt avatars!
> Just left da Big House and got home. Quick lunch and a power nap and i'm off to Stewart County with 200 pounds of corn, batteries, and SD cards!



Hey Robert! 



Benji314 said:


> what's for lunch??



Cereal!!! 



Keebs said:


> yeah, that's what I was thinkin too, sista!



Guess he was looking at the outfit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hiya, Karen!
Tanner off to school?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

see ya'll this evening!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Karen!
> Tanner off to school?



Not yet. They don't start school here until Sept. 8th.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> see ya'll this evening!



Have fun!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Robert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 with these menfolk, there is Nooooo telling!



rhbama3 said:


> see ya'll this evening!


later bamer!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> with these menfolk, there is Nooooo telling!



That is so true!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok Jackson has decided on Fish Sticks and Pizza Rolls. I'm adding a side of Tums to that lunch order for Daddy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That is so true!!!


Didja see the pic of the tree I posted?? 



Benji314 said:


> Ok Jackson has decided on Fish Sticks and Pizza Rolls. I'm adding a side of Tums to that lunch order for Daddy.



*ouch* smart move!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2010)

Howdy Mikey.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all





BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Mikey.



Hi guys............... Bye guys.....................


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> If i didnt know any better, i'd say those are some Navy Seals! huh huh...



I resemble those now...



Keebs said:


> Any one needing chain saw training???



Why you keep breaking those trees?what they do to you? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Mikey.



What up Matty!!!!!!!! you decided on FPG yet?



Keebs said:


> Hi guys............... Bye guys.....................



She wan away


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Quick break.....need a snack


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quick break.....need a snack



What up Jeff...Ya having some tater chips or popcorn


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What up Jeff...Ya having some tater chips or popcorn




Yo Mike.....taterchips and meatloaf sammich


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



What happened??


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened??



crazy freindz


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> crazy freindz



 You too!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 16, 2010)

Quick drive by ....... H E L L O !!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Mike.....taterchips and meatloaf sammich



Now that's a good combo


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Quick drive by ....... H E L L O !!!!!!



Hello BYE


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gV3g9LCvPc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gV3g9LCvPc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi guys............... .





Jeff C. said:


> Quick break.....need a snack





jmfauver said:


> What up



Hey y'all! 



Camellia Reds on the menu?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Camellia Reds on the menu?




MooniePie Yeppers....wife just returned from Flo-rida. She asked me to save them for dinner tonight....she may be sorry


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You too!!!



especaily ones of the female type


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

so uh....

theres a new member to the family







i dont know her age or breed, she was dumped on a dirt road and left for dead, my uncle picked her up and 2 others and so we took her home. seems to be a lab/hound mix. no name yet, but Koda and Jazzy love her.

got her bath and she'll see a vet within a day or two for a check up.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Seth...... that is my favorite song!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> especaily ones of the female type



AHHHHHHHHH.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 16, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  Just a drive-by between bike work...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth...... that is my favorite song!!!!


me too



Jeff C. said:


> AHHHHHHHHH.....



yep


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> so uh....
> 
> theres a new member to the family
> 
> ...



Awesome Moppett!!  You can tell Koda done takin a shine to the pup!! 

Ok, I'm outta here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> so uh....
> 
> theres a new member to the family
> 
> ...




Very cute pup slip....some folks.....nevermind.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth...... that is my favorite song!!!!



Sorry...too SAD!!! Didn't like the subject matter....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Keebs. Bye Keebs!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 16, 2010)

Have ya'll seen how many folks are viewing the S&S.I bet you could sell a piece of poop in there right now.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Awesome Moppett!!  You can tell Koda done takin a shine to the pup!!
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here!!


yup he's already being 'dad' for her.


Jeff C. said:


> Very cute pup slip....some folks.....nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...too SAD!!! Didn't like the subject matter....



yeah i dont get it..under 4 months if i had to guess. had NO chance of living on they're own.


----------



## Coozie (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!  Do not forget to tell my Dad, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



 I likey the Blink182 chick fer ya avvy, werent she some kinda performer or sumthin 



Jeff C. said:


> Just give me another Beer!!!







Coozie said:


> Hello



bye


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> so uh....
> 
> theres a new member to the family
> 
> ...



Slip..That little girl is adorable...


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip..That little girl is adorable...




yes sir she's a keeper i believe.



your avatar is


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir she's a keeper i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> your avatar is



I got some more of them like that as well,check it out now


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got some more of them like that as well,check it out now



ha thats like Koda and this puppie..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

I am outa here...see ya guys around 430am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Have ya'll seen how many folks are viewing the S&S.I bet you could sell a piece of poop in there right now.


Actually I just did. Sold it to Boneboy, he's buying up everything he sees regardless of what it is.  OH!!! and you have a text..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> ha thats like Koda and this puppie..



I do like the cat condo one myself


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually I just did. Sold it to Boneboy, he's buying up everything he sees regardless of what it is.  OH!!! and you have a text..


I wonder if he would like a good deal on a bag of it, I'm full of it. Hey man remind me to give you my new #.  Don't know who you sent that one to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I wonder if he would like a good deal on a bag of it, I'm full of it. Hey man remind me to give you my new #. Don't know who you sent that one to.


 
Here's a reminder.

GIVE ME YOUR NEW NUMBER


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a reminder.
> 
> GIVE ME YOUR NEW NUMBER



his number aint 867-5309


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...speaking of animals....
> 
> Jared and I had a date Fri. nite and Momma was out of town. I had left Maggie(Lab) home alone, and due to unforseen circumstances didn't return until Sat. @ noon30.
> 
> ...


Yup...she did great!   My Maggie's like that too!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually I just did. Sold it to Boneboy, he's buying up everything he sees regardless of what it is.  OH!!! and you have a text..



I said Ford F-150...oh wait...poop...FORD...same thing...my bad!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2010)

And a quick Howdy to all...Cute puppy Slip!   Jeff...well U know!!!   Hi Keebs...Heather, Douge, Mikey, Hanky, and panky!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I likey the Blink182 chick fer ya avvy, werent she some kinda performer or sumthin


 Yes, something like that..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> And a quick Howdy to all...Cute puppy Slip!   Jeff...well U know!!!   Hi Keebs...Heather, Douge, Mikey, Hanky, and panky!



Hey 


I dunno see panky


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes, something like that..



 I remember now 



was that you


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> And a quick Howdy to all...Cute puppy Slip!   Jeff...well U know!!!   Hi Keebs...Heather, Douge, Mikey, Hanky, and panky!



Wassup my Brotha!!!

AND Howdy Dribblettes!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!



Hey lady


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!



HI...........Are you still a Salt-Licker????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

I told everyone you'd need a new password and there would be a minimum post count....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561649

Did they believe me??? 

Nooooooooo..


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I remember now
> 
> 
> 
> was that you



As far as I know, I've never been filmed....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> As far as I know, I've never been filmed....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told everyone you'd need a new password and there would be a minimum post count....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561649
> 
> ...



You sure did my SF BP!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Whew!
What a day! Worked this morning and then went and checked trailcams. I was dodging rain the whole afternoon but none of it was too bad. 
Bugsy better bring a lot of arrows cause she's got a couple of boars that have definitely wore out their welcome. Give me a sec and i'll see what kinda hog porn i can share.
I'm thinking its mexican takeout for dinner tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whew!
> What a day! Worked this morning and then went and checked trailcams. I was dodging rain the whole afternoon but none of it was too bad.
> Bugsy better bring a lot of arrows cause she's got a couple of boars that have definitely wore out their welcome. Give me a sec and i'll see what kinda hog porn i can share.
> I'm thinking its mexican takeout for dinner tonight.



hurry the s&s madness starts in 2 beers


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hurry the s&s madness starts in 2 beers



I expect a lot of screaming about the $1 fee. 
I'm just a buyer anyway.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I expect a lot of screaming about the $1 fee.
> I'm just a buyer anyway.....



I wonder if they/we crash it tonite


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> As far as I know, I've never been filmed....


As far as you know!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HI...........Are you still a Salt-Licker????



Sure am!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

And Now.........
Rhbama presents..........
Thwackbabes Targets of the Day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> And Now.........
> Rhbama presents..........
> Thwackbabes Targets of the Day!


 
Thems some big ol mountain oysters they're sportin.


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> And Now.........
> Rhbama presents..........
> Thwackbabes Targets of the Day!


The Humane Society has quite a collection this week Bama. Will you be able to let them out of their 10x 10 before you blast?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems some big ol mountain oysters they're sportin.


Them two HAVE TO GO! They are running off all the other pigs. 


Resica said:


> The Humane Society has quite a collection this week Bama. Will you be able to let them out of their 10x 10 before you blast?


I know its terribly unfair, but no. High swine body counts in confined places are a good thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems some big ol mountain oysters they're sportin.








SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>




Whatchu laughin' at???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2010)

Swap n Sell is open. That means Boneboy won't be closing down anymore drivelers....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Beerkus went to the market place


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Swap n Sell is open. That means Boneboy won't be closing down anymore drivelers....



If they band us here can we still post there and vice versa


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchu laughin' at???



I don't know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know.



Go ahead and laugh some more then


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> And Now.........
> Rhbama presents..........
> Thwackbabes Targets of the Day!



Thwackbabe depressed.  


If I don't get that riser straightened out and quit torquing the new bow, they'll be chanting and doing a dance around my stand.   


Anyone wanna buy $900 worth of scrap metal?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think Swap and sell has already crashed the GON main site.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Swap and sell has already crashed the GON main site.



kinda


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thwackbabe depressed.
> 
> 
> If I don't get that riser straightened out and quit torquing the new bow, they'll be chanting and doing a dance around my stand.
> ...



Fishbait-bro will fix it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank God it`s back open. Maybe things will get back to normal, soon as the gripers figure out to work it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank God it`s back open. Maybe things will get back to normal, soon as the gripers figure out to work it.



that'll take days


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey everyone who is still here!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm kinda digging sending the 16 year old out to pick up dinner!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait-bro will fix it.



Homemade overdraw.  

We're working on it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thwackbabe depressed.
> 
> 
> If I don't get that riser straightened out and quit torquing the new bow, they'll be chanting and doing a dance around my stand.
> ...



You can sell it on the GON Marketplace.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone who is still here!!!



hey again lady


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm kinda digging sending the 16 year old out to pick up dinner!



Been there.....wait until it takes her 2 hours to return.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, howdy...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey again lady



Hey!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Homemade overdraw.





seriously I loved mine, lots of people say they are ticky and hard to setup but when I had one on my old PSE I loved it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

We may be the only ones not shopping right now.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Been there.....wait until it takes her 2 hours to return.



sister only did that once 



Nicodemus said:


> Oh, howdy...



howdy feller hows the healin from the tiller fight comin along


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We may be the only ones not shopping right now.



I know!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank God it`s back open. Maybe things will get back to normal, soon as the gripers figure out to work it.





Nicodemus said:


> Oh, howdy...



I'll just wait til it settles down a bit....Howdy Nic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We may be the only ones not shopping right now.



It's not for lack of trying.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We may be the only ones not shopping right now.



mebbe or mebbe not  I hear Beerkus is there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not for lack of trying.



OK..I'll fess up. I placed a wanted ad looking for 2 man ladder stands. 

It only crashed on me three times.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sister only did that once
> 
> 
> 
> howdy feller hows the healin from the tiller fight comin along




Knee is swollen, mushy feelin`, parts movin` around in there, and kinda painful. 




Jeff C. said:


> I'll just wait til it settles down a bit....Howdy Nic!!





Howdy!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's not for lack of trying.



I heerd dat, ya buyin the snowflake rims fer d neon


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seriously I loved mine, lots of people say they are ticky and hard to setup but when I had one on my old PSE I loved it



Shot a low wrist Prestige for two years and the new Z7 has more of mid to high wrist. It's killing me. Causing way too much torque. 

Strip of PVC, some arrow tube foam and athletic tape and I think we've got it covered. 


If not, I'll break the Prestige back out, sell the Z7 and buy a camo Prestige for hunting only.  

I just LOVE throwing money away.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee is swollen, mushy feelin`, parts movin` around in there, and kinda painful.



 ya mite wanna get a good brace fer when ya stress it like ya done this weekend


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I just LOVE throwing money away.



well  the marketplace is open


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well  the marketplace is open



Where?  


I can't find it.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 16, 2010)

Wassup?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Shot a low wrist Prestige for two years and the new Z7 has more of mid to high wrist. It's killing me. Causing way too much torque.
> 
> Strip of PVC, some arrow tube foam and athletic tape and I think we've got it covered.
> 
> ...



Just get a PSE and throw your troubles out the window.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

HEY BAMER
I think your expertise is needed  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561734


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> I can't find it.



http://www.gon.com/marketplace/


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya mite wanna get a good brace fer when ya stress it like ya done this weekend





I need it replaced, but I gotta wait.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> I can't find it.



www.gon.com/marketplace/


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Wassup?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



fine as frog hair split 3 ways, figgered ya done lefted us



Sterlo58 said:


> Just get a PSE and throw your troubles out the window.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/





Sterlo58 said:


> www.gon.com/marketplace/



Database error


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need it replaced, but I gotta wait.



even then a good brace, not a walmart brace, will help in alot of cases. Jus don't ask me how I know


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Database error



 mebbe its jus you


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mebbe its jus you



Nebbermind. 

I was probably torquing the touchpad.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Database error



Probly that Droid X.....

Naw...I have gotten the same error message. I think the marketplace is on complete overload.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nebbermind.
> 
> I was probably torquing the touchpad.



How are you liking your droid??


----------



## Otis (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nebbermind.
> 
> I was probably torquing the touchpad.


 


women  I bet Danica could make it work


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nebbermind.
> 
> I was probably torquing the touchpad.



buncha


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> even then a good brace, not a walmart brace, will help in alot of cases. Jus don't ask me how I know





In the last 3 1/2 years, it`s been operated on twice. It`s wearin` out on me. Climbin` transmission poles and towers is hard on joints.


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine as frog hair split 3 ways, figgered ya done lefted us



Nope Bro!

Im like a bad disease,cant get rid of me until I die!

I will be back around more soon.I promise.

Think about that last text I sent you about a few here.....

Fun times soon,I promise,look at that pic I just sent you as well.

Goodnight Yall


----------



## wickedjester (Aug 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> women  I bet Danica could make it work



Oh No You didnt????


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Been there.....wait until it takes her 2 hours to return.



That's why we got her a GPS. She can't find her way home from the corner store. 



Hankus said:


> I heerd dat, ya buyin the snowflake rims fer d neon



Nah, just ANOTHER new wheel well from running up on curbs. I think the duct tape will stay on it for a while this time.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> The following message is hidden because user "Self!" and anything containing the word "Danica" is on your ignore list.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nope Bro!
> 
> Im like a bad disease,cant get rid of me until I die!
> 
> ...



nite Bro taker easy,or mebbe jus how she comes


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I think the duct tape will stay on it for a while this time.



dont jus think, ya gotta know   200 mph ducttape its awesome


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How are you liking your droid??



I'm LOVING IT!  How about you?  

It froze up on me once when I tried to do an update but that's the only problem so far. 





Sterlo58 said:


> Probly that Droid X.....
> 
> Naw...I have gotten the same error message. I think the marketplace is on complete overload.




Naw, I'm on the Dell. Need to close this sucker up and get back to knitting.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm LOVING IT!  How about you?
> 
> It froze up on me once when I tried to do an update but that's the only problem so far.
> 
> ...



remember my hat size is X-Large. 

Night yall....gotta early start in the AM


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

whoa!
Take a break to eat some taco's and ya'll go crazy!


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

took flossie on her first walk....did great

never had a collar on, or walked on a leash much less down a street...did just fine though.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whoa!
> Take a break to eat some taco's and ya'll go crazy!



Bubbette started it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> remember my hat size is X-Large.
> 
> Night yall....gotta early start in the AM



seed ya sterlo



rhbama3 said:


> whoa!
> Take a break to eat some taco's and ya'll go crazy!



 wat ya talkin bout bamer


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2010)

Help, looking for safe haven. Lots of idgits out there with 43 posts.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> took flossie on her first walk....did great
> 
> never had a collar on, or walked on a leash much less down a street...did just fine though.



flossie  ya gonna regret that when yer hollerin it at 3 in the mornin, with the neighbors listenin


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> flossie  ya gonna regret that when yer hollerin it at 3 in the mornin, with the neighbors listenin



mom named her


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Help, looking for safe haven. Lots of idgits out there with 43 posts.



lots of idjits with more posts than that


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just figured out that I am the 71st person to ever register for Woodys.  You can tell in the  URL if you click on the username.  

For instance:
http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=71
thats deermeat270

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=32021
!!dustydog!!

Dustydog is the 32021st person to register.


----------



## Otis (Aug 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Oh No You didnt????


 


What ever do you mean? 













turtlebug said:


>


 

How ya like me now? 



(you did make me some blackberry jelly right?  )







rhbama3 said:


> whoa!
> Take a break to eat some taco's and ya'll go crazy!


 

trade ya some real tacos for some real deer steak / burger / sausage


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, but they ain't complaining as loud.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> mom named her



I gots ta call my sisters up ever once in a while she named em Samboe and Wii, so it aint too bad. I dont mind callin mine they dont say much when ya callin up 90 pounds of heathen named Rebel


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Yea, but they ain't complaining as loud.





Wonder how those complainers would feel if they were put in timeout, for a year or two?


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder how those complainers would feel if they were put in timeout, for a year or two?



gimme the red button we'll find out 



is that blood on your hawk Nick?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Wonder how those complainers would feel if they were put in timeout, for a year or two?



I know that I don't need your power. I ain't got tolerence.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY BAMER
> I think your expertise is needed  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561734



Thanks, Hankus!
I got just enough knowledge to be dangerous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> gimme the red button we'll find out
> 
> 
> 
> is that blood on your hawk Nick?





That`s blood. 

I`m about ready to mash that button, on everybody who gripes, complains, gives false information, or just looks at me wrong. The amount of PMs ain`t funny.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette started it.



And just where are you plannin' on sleepin' this weekend? 


[


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s blood.
> 
> I`m about ready to mash that button, on everybody who gripes, complains, gives false information, or just looks at me wrong. The amount of PMs ain`t funny.


Hey Nic!
How can i sell some of my 12,000+ posts to the newbies who need fluffing up to avoid paying a $1 for an ad? 


Bubbette said:


> And just where are you plannin' on sleepin' this weekend?
> 
> 
> [


There will be no sleeping this weekend! We got a lot of ammo and pigs that need killin'! We'll stick her in the stand at 4am and let her wait them out. 
However, nappy time will be from 1pm to 2:45. Juice box and cookies optional.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> And just where are you plannin' on sleepin' this weekend?
> 
> 
> [





Apparently in a stand.    

If the bow thing don't work out, I'm gonna paint my face and just run after em using those high-dollar arrows as spears.      




I MISS YOU!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Hankus!
> I got just enough knowledge to be dangerous.



think nuttin of it, jus gimme a heads up if an idjit roll call or beer drinkin thread pops up without my input 



Nicodemus said:


> That`s blood.
> 
> I`m about ready to mash that button, on everybody who gripes, complains, gives false information, or just looks at me wrong. The amount of PMs ain`t funny.



PM sent














not really


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There will be no sleeping this weekend! We got a lot of ammo and pigs that need killin'! We'll stick her in the stand at 4am and let her wait them out.
> However, nappy time will be from 1pm to 2:45. Juice box and cookies optional.





I'll bring the Kinder-Matts.   

Don't forget the appearance at Jim's sometime during this whole arrow flinging fiasco.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 16, 2010)

Kinda like a rat killin'. You know they're down there, but you have no idea how many until you pour the gas in the hole.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m about ready to mash that button, on everybody who gripes, complains, gives false information, or just looks at me wrong. The amount of PMs ain`t funny.


 Glad I don't have to keep up with your pm box tonight!!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently in a stand.
> 
> If the bow thing don't work out, I'm gonna paint my face and just run after em using those high-dollar arrows as spears.
> 
> ...



I guess Bubba has you at all night this weekend. I'll be home Friday night, but I'll be sleepin' enough for all of us.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Kinda like a rat killin'. You know they're down there, but you have no idea how many until you pour the gas in the hole.



...and guff it down the hole. Now ya aint never had fun til ya try to kill poison monoxide sick rats. Now that is some fun.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Whut?
I'm trying to watch Hardcore Pawn and Pawn Stars at the same time!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whut?
> I'm trying to watch Hardcore Pawn and Pawn Stars at the same time!



 and post??? 



Hankus said:


> pop:



You gonna share???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> and post???
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna share???



theys all fer you


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Resica said:


>



Hey there!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> theys all fer you



Oh boy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh boy!!!



jus dunno be gettin butter all over the drivel


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey there!



Hi.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Evening folks 
go check out my 1st trad squirrel in the trad bow


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus dunno be gettin butter all over the drivel



Alright!! 



Resica said:


> Hi.



How are you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2010)

If this post goes thru, i'm done for the night. Taking forever for a page to load.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If this post goes thru, i'm done for the night. Taking forever for a page to load.



nite bamer


sounds like such an idear that I'm gonna follow suit pretty qwik, nite yall


----------



## Resica (Aug 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How are you?


Better now And you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## baldfish (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Hey again sweetie

 what u doin up


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


 here, forgot your coke!



baldfish said:


> Hey again sweetie
> 
> what u doin up



 trying to make this place a little more presentable, got an adjuster? coming out tomorrow so can see about getting refinanced........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


Paging Nurse Hawt Body!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> here, forgot your coke!
> 
> 
> 
> trying to make this place a little more presentable, got an adjuster? coming out tomorrow so can see about getting refinanced........




TY Darlin.....sluurrrrrrp slurp slurp slurrrrrrrrppppp....ahhhh



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Paging Nurse Hawt Body!!




Hey RUTT!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTT!!!


Hey Jeff!!............So just what did you and Jared get into Friday night??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Paging Nurse Hawt Body!!


 you were lurking today, I see!!



Jeff C. said:


> TY Darlin.....sluurrrrrrp slurp slurp slurrrrrrrrppppp....ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ok, gonna grab a bite to eat & rest a bit 'fore I hit the yak sac as HT says!


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2010)

mornin keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Jeff!!............So just what did you and Jared get into Friday night??




We went to the North side of Town



Keebs said:


> you were lurking today, I see!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copycat


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you were lurking today, I see!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always!!.........But you knew that already!!


Night Darlin!!........Enjoy your peanut butter, and pickle sammich!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin keebs.


Mornin Moppett............... sweet dreams..... 



Jeff C. said:


> We went to the North side of Town
> 
> 
> 
> Copycat


yeah, I wanna hear more 'bout that trip tooooo!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> As always!!.........But you knew that already!!
> 
> 
> Night Darlin!!........Enjoy your peanut butter, and pickle sammich!!


yeah, I did..........
No pb&p, it was messican with chips & home-made salsa sis2 gave me! 
Ok, Izz outta here now, ya'll have a good nite!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We went to the North side of Town





Keebs said:


> yeah, I wanna hear more 'bout that trip tooooo!


This post is useless without pics!!op2:


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Brassman (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, Everybody.  Kinda slim pickins tonite, huh?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, Everybody.  Kinda slim pickins tonite, huh?



Guess i'm chop liver, heh?!?!?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2010)

I love chopped liver!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

morning all..I see the madness that is the S&S is working again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

1/2 way working. They still haven't gotten all of the registration bugs out yet. I do think they should put a default into woody's though. If a person whines incessently (sp?) about the new S&S their account here should simply go away, never to have the opportunity to return. Some of the whining about the new S&S is flat out rediculous. We had to listen to these morons whine for a couple of months because it was gone, now we have to hear them whine about the fact that it's back and their mommy won't cut the crust off for them. OH, and don't get me started about the marginally literate idiots that can't read and interpret the new rules. They take it too an all new level of stupid.

Now I understand how we have a couple of hunting / shooting accidents a year in Georgia. These people are barely able to tell which end of a gun the bullet is suppose to come out of.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning fly-by..

Howdy folks..Ya'll be a having a Great day...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1/2 way working. They still haven't gotten all of the registration bugs out yet. I do think they should put a default into woody's though. If a person whines incessently (sp?) about the new S&S their account here should simply go away, never to have the opportunity to return. Some of the whining about the new S&S is flat out rediculous. We had to listen to these morons whine for a couple of months because it was gone, now we have to hear them whine about the fact that it's back and their mommy won't cut the crust off for them. OH, and don't get me started about the marginally literate idiots that can't read and interpret the new rules. They take it too an all new level of stupid.
> 
> Now I understand how we have a couple of hunting / shooting accidents a year in Georgia. These people are barely able to tell which end of a gun the bullet is suppose to come out of.



I have been at work most of the night ( not working on the Gon Site)...I have been reading most of the posts and seeing the bannings coming fast and furious....I signed up about 430am worked no issues,it will take some time but I like the fact that you get 2 free ones ( for those who qualify),it will make some folks close the old/sold posts....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning fly-by..
> 
> Howdy folks..Ya'll be a having a Great day...



morning Kim.....Have a good one


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mornin' folks. 

Can't sleep.

Duuuude, some of these people have their panties in a wad over the S&S.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Can't sleep.
> 
> Duuuude, some of these people have their panties in a wad over the S&S.


 
Give me control of the red button and that'll be fixed in real short order..


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me control of the red button and that'll be fixed in real short order..



I think it's funny myself. All they have to do is read the rules and see that the sight is pretty much free. I get the idea by charging a dollar they are trying to keep the dealers out of posting on it. 

I have been reading some of the post about it and seeing Banned below a bunch of names.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I think it's funny myself. All they have to do is read the rules and see that the sight is pretty much free. I get the idea by charging a dollar they are trying to keep the dealers out of posting on it.
> 
> I have been reading some of the post about it and seeing Banned below a bunch of names.


 
They are prolly all of the dealers coming out of the woodwork that they didn't catch when they shut it down the first time and purged the ones they knew about.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are prolly all of the dealers coming out of the woodwork that they didn't catch when they shut it down the first time and purged the ones they knew about.



Sounds like it.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin' folks.
> 
> Can't sleep.
> 
> Duuuude, some of these people have their panties in a wad over the S&S.



Yes they do...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give me control of the red button and that'll be fixed in real short order..




Maybe but you need to submit a written statement as who and why you are banning them ...Unless they are complaining then ban'em all


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Saty out of the line of fire. Gonna be a long, mean day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Saty out of the line of fire. Gonna be a long, mean day.



I do not envy you one bit.   Oh, and good morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Saty out of the line of fire. Gonna be a long, mean day.



I am laying low until you stop throwing that hawk around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Saty out of the line of fire. Gonna be a long, mean day.


 
Y'all get done changing diapers round here give me a text Nick. I'll just go hang out at Waffle house or something til all the idjits have a dry bottom, or get banned for being too stupid to read rules...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 17, 2010)

My only complaint is that people still don't know the difference between the words sell and sale and when to use which one.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 17, 2010)

Just too change the subject.........

Mornin Y'all!

It's the day before humpday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mornin Moon


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 17, 2010)

Just a reminder...........

High School football has started! 
College soon!! 
Just watched a rerun of Nebraska vs Texas from last year!!! 

Don't know bout you, but I am READY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Moon



Morning



MoonPie said:


> Just too change the subject.........
> 
> Mornin Y'all!
> 
> It's the day before humpday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Morning.....Just 3 more days to 2 days of fishing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> My only complaint is that people still don't know the difference between the words sell and sale and when to use which one.



We all know that it's "sail".... Duh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Who's gonna hold my hand when I go check out the S&S!?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Who's gonna hold my hand when I go check out the S&S!?!?!?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Who's gonna hold my hand when I go check out the S&S!?!?!?



Ya. Way too skeery to go by yourself! Benji probly go wit ya


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I love chopped liver!


With onions... yum!



Mornin y'all ... on my way to DMV to change my license... I think they should let me keep my NJ license for keepsake. Later gators


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> With onions... yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin y'all ... on my way to DMV to change my license... I think they should let me keep my NJ license for keepsake. Later gators



Mornin' Yara....you won't need it anymore


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mornin again folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Just a reminder...........
> 
> High School football has started!
> College soon!!
> ...




Can't wait Moonie....matter of fact, working the Saturday Night Primetime opener here in the Ga. Dome on Sept. 4th.
LSU vs North Carolina


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Mornin again folks



Mornin' Benji!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Who's gonna hold my hand when I go check out the S&S!?!?!?





Benji314 said:


> Mornin again folks



Benji, will ya do it for Keebs?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Benji, will ya do it for Keebs?



I ant skeered


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Can't make myself go get on that tractor yet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


 



MoonPie said:


> Ya. Way too skeery to go by yourself! Benji probly go wit ya


I see you didn't offer your own personal services........... 



YaraG. said:


> With onions... yum!
> Mornin y'all ... on my way to DMV to change my license... I think they should let me keep my NJ license for keepsake. Later gators


Don't forget to take a book or something to read!! 



Benji314 said:


> I ant skeered


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't make myself go get on that tractor yet



Uuuuhhhh, get done before it's too hot & get back on here?!?!?! that help any???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhh, get done before it's too hot & get back on here?!?!?! that help any???



Yes....that's what I've been tellin myself all mornin, but my  BACK is tellin' me different It's overcast right now....hope it stays like that all day


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mernin' Yall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
I'm officially signed on to the new swap and sell forum! I don't like it.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

the puppies life is the life for me.


play for 10 mins, eat, sleep for 3 hours. repeat.
i think i could handle that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mernin' Yall!



Mernin' Bro!!



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> I'm officially signed on to the new swap and sell forum! I don't like it.



Yeah.....It'll take some 'gettin used to'


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

slip said:


> the puppies life is the life for me.
> 
> 
> play for 10 mins, eat, sleep for 3 hours. repeat.
> i think i could handle that.



I thought THAT was your life


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought THAT was your life



 almost!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

slip said:


> almost!



When you gonna start the OBEDIENCE training


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

I am still sleepy!!!! Carter got up every 2 hours last night. Then at 3:30 he woke up with a runny nose and a low fever. 

Mornin everybody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am still sleepy!!!! Carter got up every 2 hours last night. Then at 3:30 he woke up with a runny nose and a low fever.
> 
> Mornin everybody!



Mornin' Gal!!! Prolly a lil cold virus.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes....that's what I've been tellin myself all mornin, but my  BACK is tellin' me different It's overcast right now....hope it stays like that all day


Alleve............ works wonders!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Mernin' Yall!


HEY sullie!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> I'm officially signed on to the new swap and sell forum! I don't like it.


Then unsignup then!  



slip said:


> the puppies life is the life for me.
> 
> 
> play for 10 mins, eat, sleep for 3 hours. repeat.
> i think i could handle that.


She don't poop NONE?!?!? 
Dooby is just now playing a bit longer than he did, but come 11:00, he goes in his crate and is ready for bed! 



Jeff C. said:


> When you gonna start the OBEDIENCE training


He's in the WOW'S school of hard knocks, we just haven't finished refining him just yet................ 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am still sleepy!!!! Carter got up every 2 hours last night. Then at 3:30 he woke up with a runny nose and a low fever.
> 
> Mornin everybody!



Aaawww, poor Carter AND Mommy!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> When you gonna start the OBEDIENCE training


 never...


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am still sleepy!!!! Carter got up every 2 hours last night. Then at 3:30 he woke up with a runny nose and a low fever.
> 
> Mornin everybody!



shoulda put him in the crate with a bone




all kidding aside, i hope he's alright.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Gal!!! Prolly a lil cold virus.....



Hey!  I'm thinking it might be. He's been sneezing and coughing all night and a little this morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, Karen. I remember those days well! Hope the little mini-me gets to feeling better!
I gotta head to work, ya'll take it easy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Alleve............ works wonders!!
> 
> 
> HEY sullie!!
> ...




Just waiting for my WONDER meds to kick in!!!



slip said:


> never...
> 
> 
> shoulda put him in the crate with a bone
> ...



Just remember......can't teach an OLD dog NEW tricks



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!  I'm thinking it might be. He's been sneezing and coughing all night and a little this morning.



Poor thing...hope he get's well soon!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Karen. I remember those days well! Hope the little mini-me gets to feeling better!
> I gotta head to work, ya'll take it easy.



Take care Bama. BTW.....I can't believe you ate CORNDOGS


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, poor Carter AND Mommy!!



 



slip said:


> shoulda put him in the crate with a bone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! 



rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Karen. I remember those days well! Hope the little mini-me gets to feeling better!
> I gotta head to work, ya'll take it easy.



Thanks Robert! Have a good day at work!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Poor thing...hope he get's well soon!!



Thanks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

I dont know about yall but with all this talk about "dollas" has got me in the mood for a shoe show.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1/2 way working. They still haven't gotten all of the registration bugs out yet. I do think they should put a default into woody's though. If a person whines incessently (sp?) about the new S&S their account here should simply go away, never to have the opportunity to return. Some of the whining about the new S&S is flat out rediculous. We had to listen to these morons whine for a couple of months because it was gone, now we have to hear them whine about the fact that it's back and their mommy won't cut the crust off for them. OH, and don't get me started about the marginally literate idiots that can't read and interpret the new rules. They take it too an all new level of stupid.
> 
> Now I understand how we have a couple of hunting / shooting accidents a year in Georgia. These people are barely able to tell which end of a gun the bullet is suppose to come out of.







Nicodemus said:


> Saty out of the line of fire. Gonna be a long, mean day.



 I thought better of correctin yer spelin



jsullivan03 said:


> Mernin' Yall!



mornen



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> I'm officially signed on to the new swap and sell forum! I don't like it.



I hear Beerkus is there 



slip said:


> the puppies life is the life for me.
> 
> 
> play for 10 mins, eat, sleep for 3 hours. repeat.
> i think i could handle that.



rekon what the pay is 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!  I'm thinking it might be. He's been sneezing and coughing all night and a little this morning.



hope he gets feelin better soon 



BBQBOSS said:


> I dont know about yall but with all this talk about "dollas" has got me in the mood for a shoe show.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought better of correctin yer spelin I hear Beerkus is there  rekon what the pay is hope he gets feelin better soon



 you feelin ok yourself today???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

I suggest all threads started in the campfire concerning the S&S should be grounds for immediate banning........... it has it's own section, use it!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feelin ok yourself today???



tolable, I jus started fall semester and they bumped up my hours at werk so I kinda gotta say what I wanna say qwik

mebbe a tree rat killin this evenin will perk me up


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tolable, I jus started fall semester and they bumped up my hours at werk so I kinda gotta say what I wanna say qwik
> 
> mebbe a tree rat killin this evenin will perk me up



Aahhh gotcha, overload can get to you real quick!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I suggest all threads started in the campfire concerning the S&S should be grounds for immediate banning........... it has it's own section, use it!!






make it a thread and I'll back ya there too, cept they are kinda fun to watch


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aahhh gotcha, overload can get to you real quick!!



yep  to werk


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> make it a thread and I'll back ya there too, cept they are kinda fun to watch


I know, I've done posted in a few............. 



Hankus said:


> yep  to werk


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

afternoon all...is it safe to come out for a few minutes?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all...is it safe to come out for a few minutes?



Yeah but it will cost you a dolla to come out and play.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Jim, Matt, Keebs, and whoever else is lurking!
Just got home and thinking this is a most excellent time for a nap!
After the nap, i'll fix a cup of coffee and go post on every single whining thread about swap and sell. Gotta get my post count up!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah but it will cost you a dolla to come out and play.



BUT BUT 

Now I feel like I am in the S&S


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

off to the first vet visit...wish her luck.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

slip said:


> off to the first vet visit...wish her luck.



good luck and you got an email


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2010)

first essay and book that we have to read today


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> first essay and book that we have to read today



You've come a long way, Seth! every word in that sentence is spelled correctly! Quack will be so proud!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You've come a long way, Seth! every word in that sentence is spelled correctly! Quack will be so proud!



thanks


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

My head is killing me!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> good luck and you got an email



thanks


gotta put a little cream on her eye 2 times a day and that should fix the small problem 

and she has hook worms (most puppies do.) so the wormer she just got should kill those

and got some heavy duty stuff to better kill fleas and ticks.


other then that...all good
i was worried for her, considering she pretty much got left in the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My head is killing me!!!!


Sorry, SGGbabe. 
afrin, decongestants, and some allergy pills if you have them. Its that time of the year again. The late season weeds are blooming right now.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi...


My redneck coworker tells me yesterday that she is going to the ER because she has a growth coming out of her gut.  She showed me through her pants and it was the size of a softball.

She was scheduled to work today from 10-9....calls me at 9:30 *this morning* to tell me she can't come in because she has a staph infection and they had to cut it out. (she couldn't call last night when she was there so we could fill her shift?).

So I got to work most the day by myself and sprayed the intire salon down with Lysol.......I am so grossed out.......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, SGGbabe.
> afrin, decongestants, and some allergy pills if you have them. Its that time of the year again. The late season weeds are blooming right now.



Thanks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi...
> 
> 
> My redneck coworker tells me yesterday that she is going to the ER because she has a growth coming out of her gut.  She showed me through her pants and it was the size of a softball.
> ...


Dang, Heather..... 
I have no clue about the staph infection, but i just knew the growth was gonna be a hernia.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dang, Heather.....
> I have no clue about the staph infection, but i just knew the growth was gonna be a hernia.



She is one screwed up individual.  She was addicted to oxycodone for about 7 years and been clean for 6 months.  (I am not the one who hired her, before you ask)  She eats nothing but crap junk food and her skin is nasty.  I suspect she plays with meth too from her behavior at times.  She has scabs on her face and who knows what the rest of her body looks like.  

Did I mention how grossed out I am????


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dang, Heather.....
> I have no clue about the staph infection, but i just knew the growth was gonna be a hernia.



Thank God I am not a nurse.....I only play one in my avatar!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> She is one screwed up individual.  She was addicted to oxycodone for about 7 years and been clean for 6 months.  (I am not the one who hired her, before you ask)  She eats nothing but crap junk food and her skin is nasty.  I suspect she plays with meth too from her behavior at times.  She has scabs on her face and who knows what the rest of her body looks like.
> 
> Did I mention how grossed out I am????


People actually let her cut their hair??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> first essay and book that we have to read today





rhbama3 said:


> You've come a long way, Seth! every word in that sentence is spelled correctly! Quack will be so proud!




GOOOOOOOO Seth!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My head is killing me!!!!



 Sowwy!!!



slip said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> gotta put a little cream on her eye 2 times a day and that should fix the small problem
> ...



Good for her!!



OutFishHim said:


> Hi...
> 
> 
> My redneck coworker tells me yesterday that she is going to the ER because she has a growth coming out of her gut.  She showed me through her pants and it was the size of a softball.
> ...



SUX......


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> People actually let her cut their hair??



I guess so.....she knows most of the locals and I am affriad that will actually hurt our business...

Maybe this incident will push her over the edge and she'll take a break.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thank God I am not a nurse.....I only play one in my avatar!



I got the CD your avatar came from. Quite an interesting career that lady had.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got the CD your avatar came from. Quite an interesting career that lady had.



But have you seen her DVD's?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I suggest all threads started in the campfire concerning the S&S should be grounds for immediate banning........... it has it's own section, use it!!





That is a mighty good idea. I will take that into serious consideration...


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

slip said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> gotta put a little cream on her eye 2 times a day and that should fix the small problem
> ...



Good to hear Slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

MY turn to whine


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=562039


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> But have you seen her DVD's?


No. Can i borrow them from you? 


Nicodemus said:


> That is a mighty good idea. I will take that into serious consideration...


Howdy, Nic!
Sorry, bro. Not many peeps read or understand the new rules for the Marketplace. I suspected the inmates would go nuts about the dollar and that seems to be true.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No. Can i borrow them from you?
> 
> Howdy, Nic!
> Sorry, bro. Not many peeps read or understand the new rules for the Marketplace. I suspected the inmates would go nuts about the dollar and that seems to be true.



HI Robert!

True....and the rules are quite SIMPLE!!!

OH.....did you get the corndog SMELL off???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like I'm gonna have to take a nap...benadryl is kickin' in


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Evenin folks ... how's everyone doing today?


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No. Can i borrow them from you?



NO!!!! You may NOT borrow them!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> NO!!!! You may NOT borrow them!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin folks ... how's everyone doing today?



Hey Yara how ya doing


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> NO!!!! You may NOT borrow them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin folks ... how's everyone doing today?


 
Hey PokeSista


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Erybody must be in the S&S discussion board


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

nope. Nothing there i gotta have. Yet......
Trying to find parts for my 4-wheeler and i can't seem to find everything in one place yet. Carb. kit, light bulbs, fuel gauge are all at different web stores!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Nothing there i gotta have. Yet......
> Trying to find parts for my 4-wheeler and i can't seem to find everything in one place yet. Carb. kit, light bulbs, fuel gauge are all at different web stores!



Same here....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang BOSS!!!! You blew da page off my screen


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang BOSS!!!! You blew da page off my screen



Your welcome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Your welcome!



You musta scored BIGTIME


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You musta scored BIGTIME



 yeah right.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2010)

who gave my puppy crack and red bull? 




BBQBOSS....what the heck man.....what the heck.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Yara how ya doing


Doing ok thank God and yourself?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey PokeSista



Look who's talking... I feel like swiss cheese.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Doing ok thank God and yourself?
> 
> 
> Look who's talking... I feel like swiss cheese.


 
Lucky devil...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Ya`ll actin` right in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll actin` right in here?


 
BBQBOSS blew up the page. Can you fix it, and if not just ban him..


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lucky devil...


 You're bad!


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll actin` right in here?



Hey there handsome ... how is the family?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll actin` right in here?



Purty much....considerin ain't nobody here, Nic!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll actin` right in here?


In here yup.... not so much elsewhere...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty much....considerin ain't nobody here, Nic!!!



I see i'm chop liver once again!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBOSS blew up the page. Can you fix it, and if not just ban him..




Give me a minute... 




YaraG. said:


> You're bad!
> 
> 
> Hey there handsome ... how is the family?



Howdy, my Dear.  



Jeff C. said:


> Purty much....considerin ain't nobody here, Nic!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I see i'm chop liver once again!?!



No Ma'am....didn see ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBOSS blew up the page. Can you fix it, and if not just ban him..





Fixed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixed.


 
Thank you sir. Now I don't have to use two monitors just to view the page...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am....didn see ya


As big as my behind is... ppfftt.


Nicodemus said:


> Give me a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the messages Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank you sir. Now I don't have to use two monitors just to view the page...



     it was kinda w   i   d   e


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> As big as my behind is... ppfftt.
> 
> Thank you for the messages Nic.




You`re quite welcome.


----------



## Otis (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Miguel, I fell down and twisted my ankle. Actually I was laughing so hard I tripped over a camo pole. There were 2 guys in my shop talking about "Georgia is going to dominate the SEC this year"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> As big as my behind is... ppfftt.





Nicodemus said:


> it was kinda w   i   d   e




Whewwwwwwwww....scared me for a minute Nic, I thought you was replyin to Yara


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwwwwwww....scared me for a minute Nic, I thought you was replyin to Yara





  Never!!! You know me better than that!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well.....
I've had my nightly "what did you do wrong today?" call from the battle axe, stripped the screw on the positive terminal of my 4-wheeler battery, ate a samich from Firehouse Subs, and now watching some show about Swordfishing. been a good day!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwwwwwww....scared me for a minute Nic, I thought you was replyin to Yara



YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Never!!! You know me better than that!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Hey Miguel, I fell down and twisted my ankle. Actually I was laughing so hard I tripped over a camo pole. There were 2 guys in my shop talking about "Georgia is going to dominate the SEC this year"


 
Ol' Red and Rip Rap are out there with you???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Erybody must be in the S&S discussion board


Nope!!.... Time I set down to catch up the neighbor called!!



Nicodemus said:


> Fixed.


You done Banded BBQ??

Good evening folks!!..........I think I'm going to start a thread about how unfair the new Swap and Sale is!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Never!!! You know me better than that!!!



I know....just didn look at it well enough...had to do a doubletake



rhbama3 said:


> Well.....
> I've had my nightly "what did you do wrong today?" call from the battle axe, stripped the screw on the positive terminal of my 4-wheeler battery, ate a samich from Firehouse Subs, and now watching some show about Swordfishing. been a good day!




Yassir it has....even though I got my Butt kicked today on the bush-hog



YaraG. said:


> YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned




I know you ain't got no W I D E butt.....you a little bitty thang. Just couldn't let it go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope!!.... Time I set down to catch up the neighbor called!!
> 
> You done Banded BBQ??
> 
> Good evening folks!!..........I think I'm going to start a thread about how unfair the new Swap and Sale is!!


 
I thought it was Swat & Sail...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Question: What is the swap & sell consist of?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....just didn look at it well enough...had to do a doubletake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can tattoo Wide-Load on my behind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You can tattoo Wide-Load on my behind.


 
MY EYES,,,,,,,,,OHHH MY EYES !!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQBOSS blew up the page. Can you fix it, and if not just ban him..



  



Nicodemus said:


> Fixed.



Well at least i can still log in!  

Now Nic, dont go deleting my posts dangit!!  Im trying to get to 10,000 so i can get my 4 free bonus posts in the swap and sell!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You can tattoo Wide-Load on my behind.




YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.....
> I've had my nightly "what did you do wrong today?" call from the battle axe, stripped the screw on the positive terminal of my 4-wheeler battery, ate a samich from Firehouse Subs, and now watching some show about Swordfishing. been a good day!



When ya have a day that ya don't do nuffin' wrong, then ya won't get that call. But since yer a man, that day will prolly never get here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MY EYES,,,,,,,,,OHHH MY virgin EYES !!!!!



Their I fixed it for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Their I fixed it for you.


 
OK Swiss Cheese, whatever you say


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned



 How original


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK Swiss Cheese, whatever you say



What's the matter Uncle Cracker ... can't take it in the kitchen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How original



I know....I copied and paste to ensure the originality


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.....
> I've had my nightly "what did you do wrong today?" call from the battle axe, stripped the screw on the positive terminal of my 4-wheeler battery, ate a samich from Firehouse Subs, and now watching some show about Swordfishing. been a good day!



Well, I managed to have a decent, although too busy, day at work. Baked my Daddy a pecan pie for his birfday. Cooked supper, cleaned up the kitchen, finished the laundry, finished up a camo hat and started on the matching scarf and now I'm listening to Fishbait cruising the S&S. "That dude is SMOKIN CRACK!" "That fool is outta his mind" "ooooh babe, look at this".   

GON Swap & Sell = The Debil     





Bubbette said:


> When ya have a day that ya don't do nuffin' wrong, then ya won't get that call. But since yer a man, that day will prolly never get here.




   










OOOH! And I forgot to mention that I picked up a brand new Ultimate Sweater Machine for $45 shipped on FleaBay!   That sucker is $169 at Hobby Lobby. My knitting is going into serious overdrive.  

Camouflage wool huntin scarves and hats for everyone.     

Once I figure out how to use it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought it was Swat & Sail...


Whatever!!.......I just can't believe they want to charge me a dollar to post an ad!!



YaraG. said:


> You can tattoo Wide-Load on my behind.


I've only seen a few pics of you on here, and as far as I know none of that particular part of your anatomy!!..........Given that I'm not sure Wide-Load would even fit there!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....I copied and paste to ensure the originality


I love ya too!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever!!.......I just can't believe they want to charge me a dollar to post an ad!!
> 
> I've only seen a few pics of you on here, and as far as I know none of that particular part of your anatomy!!..........Given that I'm not sure Wide-Load would even fit there!!


I will not post a pic, i will not post a pic, i will not post a pic


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> OOOH! And I forgot to mention that I picked up a brand new Ultimate Sweater Machine for $45 shipped on FleaBay!   That sucker is $169 at Hobby Lobby. My knitting is going into serious overdrive.
> 
> Camouflage wool huntin scarves and hats for everyone.
> 
> Once I figure out how to use it.


Where do I put my order in??


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where do I put my order in??



You can have Wobbert-Woo's 

He's allergic to wool.    

(Or just doesn't appreciate my domestic talents.  )


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You can have Wobbert-Woo's
> 
> He's allergic to wool.
> 
> (Or just doesn't appreciate my domestic talents.  )



How much???? wait this ain't the swat and sail


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You can have Wobbert-Woo's
> 
> He's allergic to wool.
> 
> (Or just doesn't appreciate my domestic talents.  )


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Lucky Dog!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I managed to have a decent, although too busy, day at work. Baked my Daddy a pecan pie for his birfday. Cooked supper, cleaned up the kitchen, finished the laundry, finished up a camo hat and started on the matching scarf and now I'm listening to Fishbait cruising the S&S. "That dude is SMOKIN CRACK!" "That fool is outta his mind" "ooooh babe, look at this".
> 
> GON Swap & Sell = The Debil
> 
> ...



I sent Fishbait-bro a text earlier to check out the Marlin 45-70 he said he wanted. I take it he didn't want it THAT bad!


----------



## Otis (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I must be on da short bus, but can someone PM me the link to the new S&S?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Ok, I must be on da short bus, but can someone PM me the link to the new S&S?



click on that GON logo on the top of the screen. The marketplace is on the list with forums.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Ok, I must be on da short bus, but can someone PM me the link to the new S&S?





Here ya go....dummy. 


http://www.gon.com/marketplace/


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sent Fishbait-bro a text earlier to check out the Marlin 45-70 he said he wanted. I take it he didn't want it THAT bad!



He's waiting on my ship to come in so I can buy him the new Marlin with the purdy gray laminate stock.   

He just wants to match me.  



He just doesn't realize that his new 45-70 will be sitting in the driveway and it's name will be CJ7.     


Eventually.......


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright, I'm out, snoozy time for me. 

Yall have a good'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Bama, I saw a cool show on ESPN-U the other night with Saban and the Tide runnin' practice....purty cool!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, I'm out, snoozy time for me.
> 
> Yall have a good'un.



Night Tbug!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama, I saw a cool show on ESPN-U the other night with Saban and the Tide runnin' practice....purty cool!!



Yep. That was done last spring. 
What i really wanna do is load up the shortbus and go to Columbus to watch the movie "Gamechanger". Yep, they actually made a movie about the Tide and Saban!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lucky Dog!!!!


Roberts loss my gain!!



Self! said:


> Ok, I must be on da short bus, but can someone PM me the link to the new S&S?


Idjit!! If ya would quit Lickin the winders long enough you would have known!!



Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go....dummy.
> 
> 
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/


.........Nick you better watch out for him!!.........I would bet he ain't read the rules either!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. That was done last spring.
> What i really wanna do is load up the shortbus and go to Columbus to watch the movie "Gamechanger". Yep, they actually made a movie about the Tide and Saban!




You gotta go all the way to Columbus


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Roberts loss my gain!!
> 
> Idjit!! If ya would quit Lickin the winders long enough you would have known!!
> 
> .........Nick you better watch out for him!!.........I would bet he ain't read the rules either!!





Self can read????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Roberts loss my gain!!
> 
> Idjit!! If ya would quit Lickin the winders long enough you would have known!!
> 
> .........Nick you better watch out for him!!.........I would bet he ain't read the rules either!!



I want one....but I'll prolly have to bribe her for one


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Alright, I'm out, snoozy time for me.
> 
> Yall have a good'un.


G'night T Bug!!.......Keep those idjits straight at work tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

You got some catchin' up to do


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Self can read????


Self, and Seth have been locked in the basement for a while!! So reading is questionable at this point!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Did you scrubb...before entering


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you scrubb...before entering



I am the cleanest person you know.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You gotta go all the way to Columbus


Thats the only place in Georgia that is showing it. May have to wait till the DVD comes out. 


			
				RUTTNBUCK;5224281[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> ]Roberts loss my gain[/COLOR]!!
> 
> Idjit!! If ya would quit Lickin the winders long enough you would have known!!
> 
> .........Nick you better watch out for him!!.........I would bet he ain't read the rules either!!



I'm allergic to wool. It makes me itch like i rolled around in poison ivy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am the cleanest person you know.....





Git back, woman!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


Hello!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am the cleanest person you know.....



 Sniff Sniff...what did you do, put Pine-sol in da tub


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Git back, woman!!



Nope....



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello!!



Hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Git back, woman!!



Do you really expect her to listen to you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sniff Sniff...what did you do, put Pine-sol in da tub





More like Luscious Kiwi Splash.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you really expect her to listen to you?




No need for her to start now! 

I`m off for the evenin`. Nurse Heather, make em behave!! I`m holdin` you responsible.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, I've done posted in a few



I beed PBR swillin so 



slip said:


> off to the first vet visit...wish her luck.



glad to sed she come out okay



Seth carter said:


> first essay and book that we have to read today



I got HW 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My head is killing me!!!!



I gots ta say it "if I had a head like that it'd hurt too" 



OutFishHim said:


> Hi...
> 
> 
> My redneck coworker tells me yesterday that she is going to the ER because she has a growth coming out of her gut.  She showed me through her pants and it was the size of a softball.
> ...







OutFishHim said:


> Thank God I am not a nurse.....I only play one in my avatar



 nurse I need a beer 



rhbama3 said:


> I got the CD your avatar came from. Quite an interesting career that lady had.



you listen to Blink 182 



OutFishHim said:


> But have you seen her DVD's?



 yep 



YaraG. said:


> Evenin folks ... how's everyone doing today?



bout 2 beers low 



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll actin` right in here?



lond as I aint here 



Bitteroot said:


> In here yup.... not so much elsewhere...







YaraG. said:


> YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned



yet 



Jeff C. said:


> YOU ..... i will not get bannnned, i will not get bannned, i will not get bannnnned



yet 



turtlebug said:


> OOOH! And I forgot to mention that I picked up a brand new Ultimate Sweater Machine for $45 shipped on FleaBay!   That sucker is $169 at Hobby Lobby. My knitting is going into serious overdrive.
> 
> Camouflage wool huntin scarves and hats for everyone.
> 
> Once I figure out how to use it.



I'ma Big boy 
and ya know wat they say "get em a big hat"



Jeff C. said:


> You got some catchin' up to do



thats gotta be fer me and thanks 



OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

evenin' good folks. 

Peace and quiet have returned to the house.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am the cleanest person you know.....



really 




Nicodemus said:


> Git back, woman!!



 anythin scares him scares me 



OutFishHim said:


> More like Luscious Kiwi Splash.....



me likey KIWI 


Nicodemus said:


> No need for her to start now!
> 
> I`m off for the evenin`. Nurse Heather, make em behave!! I`m holdin` you responsible.



NURSE I think I need another


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!


Co- Worker coming back tomorrow??

Z man walking with his feet on the ground yet??.......Those were some pretty good fish he caught!!



rhbama3 said:


> Do you really expect her to listen to you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

thats gotta be fer me and thanks


I was wonderin if you'd catch it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> evenin' good folks.
> 
> Peace and quiet have returned to the house.



yours mebe but not mine I  jus got home


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No need for her to start now!
> 
> I`m off for the evenin`. Nurse Heather, make em behave!! I`m holdin` you responsible.



Ok, got my gloves ready....







You may regret this in the morning....



Hankus said:


>



Hi...



Benji314 said:


> evenin' good folks.
> 
> Peace and quiet have returned to the house.



Hi!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it for ya. Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> evenin' good folks.
> 
> Peace and quiet have returned to the house.



Howdy Benji!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoa.... what a day! I will be glad when its over.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> thats gotta be fer me and thanks
> 
> 
> I was wonderin if you'd catch it



the PBR is slowin me down a bit


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



didja ever hear my drinkin song 



rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya. Me too!



thanks bamer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya. Me too!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yours mebe but not mine I  jus got home


I finally have everybody asleep. Just sipping a cold beer enjoying the quiet.



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, got my gloves ready....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You may regret this in the morning....



where have I herd thisun before and I aint doin it nomore


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whoa.... what a day! I will be glad when its over.









 bout 40 more mins.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I finally have everybody asleep. Just sipping a cold beer enjoying the quiet.



Me,cold beer n quiet aint always on the same page


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really



Oh yea!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Co- Worker coming back tomorrow??
> 
> Z man walking with his feet on the ground yet??.......Those were some pretty good fish he caught!!



Don't know...don't care...I'm off tomorrow!

What is up with those fish?!?!?!  They wait until I go to work!  Maybe I'll go there tomorrow by myself............



Jeff C. said:


> thats gotta be fer me and thanks
> 
> 
> I was wonderin if you'd catch it



Do what?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> bout 40 more mins.



Thank goodness! Oh took Carter to get checked today... He has an ear infection and an upper respiratory infection.

It's going to be a long night!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea!
> 
> 
> 
> Do what?



SCHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 



HE was a tawkin to me leave it be


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2010)

Good Night Folks!!.........Been up way too late the last several  nights!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank goodness! Oh took Carter to get checked today... He has an ear infection and an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> It's going to be a long night!!



 sure is hope ya make it lady


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank goodness! Oh took Carter to get checked today... He has an ear infection and an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> It's going to be a long night!!



Hey SGG!
How's the headache?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let Hankus tell ya....he's better at splainin' stuff than me


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!.........Been up way too late the last several  nights!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!



taker how she come RUTT ya try n have a gooden when they lets ya


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey SGG!
> How's the headache?



If I had a head like that


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let Hankus tell ya....he's better at splainin' stuff than me



Rebel Son "Drunk as a Skunk"  or mebbe "You Ain't Nuthin"


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya. Me too!



Na-uh......I'm already in trouble for lending you DVD's that I don't even have....





(you can google them....) 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whoa.... what a day! I will be glad when its over.



Hey BabyGirl!  Whatcha doing?



Hankus said:


> didja ever hear my drinkin song
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bamer



Oh crap!  No....going now....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Howdy yall!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure is hope ya make it lady



Me too.



rhbama3 said:


> Hey SGG!
> How's the headache?



Hey!!! Its good now. Thanks. 



Hankus said:


> If I had a head like that



Alright Dougie!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 17, 2010)

Well folks im off to bed.... Hankus you're on a roll tonight sir. Nite y'all


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Na-uh......I'm already in trouble for lending you DVD's that I don't even have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Texting you....... 



deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall!!



Hey


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Texting you.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hey



Hey Salt licker how yall been?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Na-uh......I'm already in trouble for lending you DVD's that I don't even have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worry its jus a taste of wats in me hed 



deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall!!







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I do know some of his trainers n his papi


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey Salt licker how yall been?



Good. How bout you?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> D



back at ya hankus


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well folks im off to bed.... Hankus you're on a roll tonight sir. Nite y'all



Nite miz Jurzie  I'm on a sumtin auhite


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank goodness! Oh took Carter to get checked today... He has an ear infection and an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> It's going to be a long night!!



Oh no!  Z used to get ear infections ALL the time!!!!  I hope it goes well....get the tylenol handy....



Hankus said:


> SCHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> 
> 
> HE was a tawkin to me leave it be



Did you just try to tell me what to do????








RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!.........Been up way too late the last several  nights!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good. How bout you?



Living and loving life!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Na-uh......I'm already in trouble for lending you DVD's that I don't even have....:hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i know. The ball and chain told me what she thought about the DVD's after seeing the post. I'm in twubble again...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> back at ya hankus





wonder wat happens wen I show up wid a hangover in calculus


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wonder wat happens wen I show up wid a hangover in calculus



Couldnt make me any worse in that subject


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no worry its jus a taste of wats in me hed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO!!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Oh no!  Z used to get ear infections ALL the time!!!!  I hope it goes well....get the tylenol handy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it and the Motrin



deerehauler said:


> Living and loving life!



Awesome


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats douge up to now a days?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh no!  Z used to get ear infections ALL the time!!!!  I hope it goes well....get the tylenol handy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mebbe









 wanna spank me 




rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i know. The ball and chain told me what she thought about the DVD's after seeing the post. I'm in twubble again...



mebbe, but a history eraser will fix lots of stuff


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Couldnt make me any worse in that subject





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!!!



bout wat


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Night ya'll!
I got some early cases tomorrow.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Whats douge up to now a days?



Work work and work


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall!!



DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's up Bro?  Long time!!!



YaraG. said:


> Well folks im off to bed.... Hankus you're on a roll tonight sir. Nite y'all







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Texting you.......



Oh my!



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i know. The ball and chain told me what she thought about the DVD's after seeing the post. I'm in twubble again...



Ok, just watch them before she gets home....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Work work and work


must have my schedule




OutFishHim said:


> DJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What's up Bro?  Long time!!!



Wow you just scared the bajebess outta me

And Hey how you doooiinnnn

Me I been purty fair!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Night ya'll!
> I got some early cases tomorrow.



nites bamer enjoy d nurseie dvd's


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh my!




Did you like it???


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wonder wat happens wen I show up wid a hangover in calculus



Only one way to find out........



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH NO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be carefull with the Motrin......not supposed to use under age of 2......



Hankus said:


> mebbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meebeeeee.......




Hankus said:


> mebbe, but a history eraser will fix lots of stuff




Yup.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank goodness! Oh took Carter to get checked today... He has an ear infection and an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> It's going to be a long night!!



Hope he gets over it soon!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!.........Been up way too late the last several  nights!!.........Gonna have to call it a night!!



Night RUTT!!



deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall!!



Howdy DH!!!



YaraG. said:


> Well folks im off to bed.... Hankus you're on a roll tonight sir. Nite y'all



Nite Yara!!



Hankus said:


> wonder wat happens wen I show up wid a hangover in calculus



Miscalculatin'



rhbama3 said:


> Night ya'll!
> I got some early cases tomorrow.



Night bammer!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Only one way to find out........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't heard that. Its infant Motrin.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy DH!!!



Hey ya Jeff!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Did I hear somebody is giving out free spankings or was it beatings


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow you just scared the bajebess outta me
> 
> And Hey how you doooiinnnn
> 
> Me I been purty fair!



I'm doing great!  Went back to work a couple weeks ago....things are going well there, besides staph infected coworker....



Hankus said:


> nites bamer enjoy d nurseie dvd's







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did you like it???



I did!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Only one way to find out........





Jeff C. said:


> Miscalculatin'



results tomorew


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Did I hear somebody is giving out free spankings or was it beatings



I wanted OFH to gived em out but she no would


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm doing great!  Went back to work a couple weeks ago....things are going well there, besides staph infected coworker....
> 
> :



I bet you are glad to be able to finially go back! Well minus the staph infected person!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Jeff!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Night Folks!!! Gotta go battle dem yeller jackets again tomorrow!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm doing great!  Went back to work a couple weeks ago....things are going well there, besides staph infected coworker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and I see yall are taring it up on the lake!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Night Folks!!! Gotta go battle dem yeller jackets again tomorrow!!!



Night jeff


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm doing great!  Went back to work a couple weeks ago....things are going well there, besides staph infected coworker....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want me to send more?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Did I hear somebody is giving out free spankings or was it beatings



Nothing is free.....



Hankus said:


> I wanted OFH to gived em out but she no would







deerehauler said:


> I bet you are glad to be able to finially go back! Well minus the staph infected person!



I know right!



Jeff C. said:


> Night Folks!!! Gotta go battle dem yeller jackets again tomorrow!!!




Night Jeffy=Poo!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Night Folks!!! Gotta go battle dem yeller jackets again tomorrow!!!



seed ya JeffC I try find a song fer ya







or mebbe jus a song


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nothing is free.....
> 
> 
> :


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh and I see yall are taring it up on the lake!



No "yall" about it...I was at work and they kept sending me pictures...




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Want me to send more?



Of course!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



  me when I  is mean


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No "yall" about it...I was at work and they kept sending me pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that was just mean there!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No "yall" about it...I was at work and they kept sending me pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know you liked that kind of stuff. Hey hey hey!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No "yall" about it...I was at work and they kept sending me pictures...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me when I  is mean



Apparently, I am very mean......



deerehauler said:


> Well that was just mean there!



I am thnking about going there tomorrow by myself.....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I didn't know you liked that kind of stuff. Hey hey hey!!!!



Pm sent!



Hankus said:


>



Might get yourself in trouble if you keep poking me like that.....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Apparently, I am very mean......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 18, 2010)

FYI there's nothing on tv tonight.


----------



## Otis (Aug 18, 2010)

someone send me linky to swappy and saley


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

outfishhim said:


> apparently, i am very mean......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Apparently, I am very mean......
> 
> 
> 
> Might get yourself in trouble if you keep poking me like that.....



naw not you (lookin out fer litnin)


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> FYI there's nothing on tv tonight.



must be why its so busy in here tonight! needs to be like this more often


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> FYI there's nothing on tv tonight.



duh



Self! said:


> someone send me linky to swappy and saley



Take 4 lefts at the PF


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> must be why its so busy in here tonight! needs to be like this more often



yep but somehow the nite shifers was disbanded


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> FYI there's nothing on tv tonight.



I just realized I missed Rescue Me.....



Self! said:


> someone send me linky to swappy and saley



Dork



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> wow!!!



There's more where that came from!



Hankus said:


> naw not you (lookin out fer litnin)




Nobody from Woody's has ever poked me like that before.....


----------



## Otis (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> duh
> 
> 
> 
> Take 4 lefts at the PF


 

seriously, I don't see the link for it, send it or I tell your favorite blend of coffee


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just realized I missed Rescue Me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boy!!!! Want my home address too?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nobody from Woody's has ever poked me like that before.....



 some folks'd call me stoopid 





















and they'd be rite


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> seriously, I don't see the link for it, send it or I tell your favorite blend of coffee



less it comes in a can labeled PBR I doubt I'll care


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

mornen n nite yall


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Night y'all!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen n nite yall



Take er easy


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Night y'all!!!!



Have a good one


----------



## Brassman (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess I closed it down again.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I guess I closed it down again.



or opened it back up!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why is it so hard to find a leather rifle sling that I like? 

I may be being too picky but if I'm going to drop some money on it I want it to be what I want.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Why is it so hard to find a leather rifle sling that I like?
> 
> I may be being too picky but if I'm going to drop some money on it I want it to be what I want.



I know what you mean I finally found one I really liked on ebay for my savage. Custom made and says savage!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I know what you mean I finally found one I really liked on ebay for my savage. Custom made and says savage!



I can't find any on ebay that I like. I'm wanting something a little different than the every day slling. My step dad gave me his Remington 700 that he has had for ever and I want to get a good sling for it. Something older would suit me just fine but finding it is a booger.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 18, 2010)

Well... Off to let the doctors hack my sons tonsils out. Wish us luck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I can't find any on ebay that I like. I'm wanting something a little different than the every day slling. My step dad gave me his Remington 700 that he has had for ever and I want to get a good sling for it. Something older would suit me just fine but finding it is a booger.


 
I can't stand conventional slings. Use exclusively this sling on my rifles, it is the most versatile, ready to shoot sling you can carry.

Boonie Packer Safari Sling / http://www.redi-mag.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=14


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... Off to let the doctors hack my sons tonsils out. Wish us luck!



Stock up on ice cream!  He'll be fine.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good morning all...    Now I'm going back to bed for a couple of more hours!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all... Now I'm going back to bed for a couple of more hours!


 
What are you doing here? Already bought all of the guns and knives off of the slop and sail??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... Off to let the doctors hack my sons tonsils out. Wish us luck!



Not the way I would want to spend the day,but I just get my yearly physical today...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!!  I don't even remember buying a ticket............



> From: Dr. JOHN SMITH
> 
> Euro-Afro-American-Sweepstake Lottery
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!  I don't even remember buying a ticket............



Congrats, OFHBabe!!! 
Don't forget to give them your SSN and the bank account # to put the money in!


Just a quick driveby before i get jiggy with it at the Big House....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, OFHBabe!!!
> Don't forget to give them your SSN and the bank account # to put the money in!
> 
> 
> Just a quick driveby before i get jiggy with it at the Big House....



Thanks!  I gave them my pin number too, just in case.

I left the winning serial numbers on there too, so ya'll can share the wealth!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thanks!  I gave them my pin number too, just in case.
> 
> I left the winning serial numbers on there too, so ya'll can share the wealth!



You are just sooooo awesome!
I'll pay it forward to Princess Mobutu in Nigeria. She has 600 trillion, billion, million dollars stuck in an account and needs help getting it moved to the states! I'll share back wiff you the money she will send me!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You are just sooooo awesome!
> I'll pay it forward to Princess Mobutu in Nigeria. She has 600 trillion, billion, million dollars stuck in an account and needs help getting it moved to the states! I'll share back wiff you the money she will send me!



I hate it when I get that much money stuck....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!  I don't even remember buying a ticket............



I already won that one.......twice.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mornin' everybody.  Time to get to work.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I already won that one.......twice.







jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' everybody.  Time to get to work.



Hi!Bye!



Hankus said:


>



Why did you make me stay up so late?


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2010)

freakin.....puppy...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

In case you haven't seen this yet.....

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6y6Dk-_J3A?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K6y6Dk-_J3A?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Why is it so hard to find a leather rifle sling that I like?



thats cause leather has been replaced a while back 



jsullivan03 said:


> I already won that one.......twice.







OutFishHim said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!  I don't even remember buying a ticket............



Careful now OFH. It just might be FAKE


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Mornin' Kids!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Kids!!



hey MAN


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> thats cause leather has been replaced a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way.....He's a DR....A DR would never lie..



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Kids!!



Hey Jeffy-poo!





Uh-oh.......Daisy is here.....I better log off.......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a good video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> hey MAN



Mornin' Mr MoonPie!!!



OutFishHim said:


> No way.....He's a DR....A DR would never lie..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dolly!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's a good video.



Good mornin' Ms. Karen!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' Ms. Karen!!!



Good Mornin Jeff!!!!!!!!!! 

Carter has not had a fever since 12:30 last night, he's back to playing and eating and sleeping. I am one happy Mama!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Dolly!!!



Cutting more grass today?  How big is your yard anyways?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Mornin Jeff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carter has not had a fever since 12:30 last night, he's back to playing and eating and sleeping. I am one happy Mama!!!



Good morning!  You have mail!

That is great news!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!  You have mail!
> 
> That is great news!



Good morning NS!!!! 

I like that kind of mail first thing in the morning!!!  And you have a response to that. 

Thanks!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Mornin Jeff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carter has not had a fever since 12:30 last night, he's back to playing and eating and sleeping. I am one happy Mama!!!



Not many things in life are good when they break.  A fever though, is one!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Uh-oh.......Daisy is here.....I better log off.......


 



MoonPie said:


> Not many things in life are good when they break.  A fever though, is one!



so true!!

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Not many things in life are good when they break.  A fever though, is one!



Soooo true!!!

Mornin MoonPie!!! How are you?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> so true!!
> 
> Mornin Folks!!



hey GIRL


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!!



Mornin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good Mornin Jeff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Carter has not had a fever since 12:30 last night, he's back to playing and eating and sleeping. I am one happy Mama!!!







OutFishHim said:


> Cutting more grass today?  How big is your yard anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My yard approx 2 acres, other yard of Old Homeplace approx 2 acres, pasture approx 7 acres= 11 total. 4 on lawnmower - 7 on tractor with bush-hog.....it's almost a never-ending task.....OR as Snowwy coined it My "eternal chore"



MoonPie said:


> Not many things in life are good when they break.  A fever though, is one!



Hmmmmmm.....could be a sig line



Keebs said:


> so true!!
> 
> Mornin Folks!!




Mornin' Schweetheart


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 18, 2010)

"haha"


that is all....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> hey GIRL


Mornin to ya! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!


Glad Carter's back up to snuff!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Schweetheart


~tingly~ 



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> "haha"
> 
> 
> that is all....


~~stawk~stawk~stawk~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> "haha"
> 
> 
> that is all....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 18, 2010)

mornin y'all

Last day off,back to the water plant tonight so I have to do my laundry today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Not many things in life are good when they break.  A fever though, is one!


 
You need to quote that on ThinkExist.com with ~MoonPie~ as the author. That is brilliant..


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate Doctors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> "haha"
> 
> 
> that is all....



Sure...haha!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Glad Carter's back up to snuff!!



Me too!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey! 



Jeff Raines said:


> mornin y'all
> 
> Last day off,back to the water plant tonight so I have to do my laundry today



That reminds me..... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quote that on ThinkExist.com with ~MoonPie~ as the author. That is brilliant..



Mornin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey Quackers!!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> mornin y'all
> 
> Last day off,back to the water plant tonight so I have to do my laundry today


Well din, git bizzzy wit it!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to quote that on ThinkExist.com with ~MoonPie~ as the author. That is brilliant..






jmfauver said:


> I hate Doctors!!!!!!!!!!!!


 they   too much??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!!


 
Mornin Sunshine.


OK, back to work, tryin to find work. Y'all have a goodun.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well din, git bizzzy wit it!!



But I'm drivling and watching The Dr.'s


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, back to work, tryin to find work.



G'luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Karen!!  Glad Carter is doing better!!





Keebs said:


> Hey Quackers!!!!
> 
> 
> Well din, git bizzzy wit it!!
> ...





KEEBZZZZZZZZ!!!  Hi!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sunshine.
> 
> 
> OK, back to work, tryin to find work. Y'all have a goodun.



Good luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sunshine.
> 
> 
> OK, back to work, tryin to find work. Y'all have a goodun.



Good Luck Miguel!!!! Wish I knew of somethin'


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> But I'm drivling and watching The Dr.'s


well then it can wait, can't it??  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sunshine.
> 
> OK, back to work, tryin to find work. Y'all have a goodun.


Good Luck, shuggums!!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> KEEBZZZZZZZZ!!!  Hi!!



 you have a good birfday???


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> they   too much??




I don't mind her  too much...Its the "you have an 830 am appointment",you show up at 815 am and you see the DR at 930am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well then it can wait, can't it??
> 
> 
> Good Luck, shuggums!!!!
> ...





Not really, I was stuck at work for 12 hrs, but Dawn did cook my favorite Supper, country fried cubed deer steak, mashed taters, collards with okra, and home made biscuits, and a pecan pie!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, I was stuck at work for 12 hrs, but Dawn did cook my favorite Supper, country fried cubed deer steak, mashed taters, collards with okra, and home made biscuits, and a pecan pie!!



any leftovers by chance


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't mind her  too much...Its the "you have an 830 am appointment",you show up at 815 am and you see the DR at 930am


That's pretty much the norm now a days.......... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, I was stuck at work for 12 hrs, but Dawn did cook my favorite Supper, country fried cubed deer steak, mashed taters, collards with okra, and home made biscuits, and a pecan pie!!



1-be thankful you had a job to be at
2-be thankful you have an awesomely beautiful wife that cared enough to cook your fav meal
3-be thankful we didn't fill your inbox totally up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Fixin' to go battle them yeller jackets......again!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's pretty much the norm now a days..........



I know it's the norm,but if you are late 1 minute they cancel the appointment,wife waited 6 months to see a specialist,she got lost was 5 minutes late they told her she would have to pay $25 for missing the appointment and reschedule,she did I went with her,DR.came in almost 2 hrs late,I let him have it,he fixed the $25 for the first appointment when I was done.....I just think fair is fair




Jeff C. said:


> Fixin' to go battle them yeller jackets......again!!!



Go gettum killer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I know it's the norm,but if you are late 1 minute they cancel the appointment,wife waited 6 months to see a specialist,she got lost was 5 minutes late they told her she would have to pay $25 for missing the appointment and reschedule,she did I went with her,DR.came in almost 2 hrs late,I let him have it,he fixed the $25 for the first appointment when I was done.....I just think fair is fair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem is.....where I *THINK* they are, is in a huge rotten trunk of a tree about 10' tall covered in huge Poison Oak vines.....not sure whether to burn that right now or not. There are two houses a 100 yds. or so away from it, but from what I understand, inhaling the smoke from that can be quite dangerous....

I've got to cut around that thing atleast 3-4 more times this season.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin' to go battle them yeller jackets......again!!!


Got your Haz-Mat suit ready??? 



jmfauver said:


> I know it's the norm,but if you are late 1 minute they cancel the appointment,wife waited 6 months to see a specialist,she got lost was 5 minutes late they told her she would have to pay $25 for missing the appointment and reschedule,she did I went with her,DR.came in almost 2 hrs late,I let him have it,he fixed the $25 for the first appointment when I was done.....I just think fair is fair



agree!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got your Haz-Mat suit ready???
> 
> 
> 
> agree!



Yeah....shorts, t-shirt, and runnin' shoes


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is.....where I *THINK* they are, is in a huge rotten trunk of a tree about 10' tall covered in huge Poison Oak vines.....not sure whether to burn that right now or not. There are two houses a 100 yds. or so away from it, but from what I understand, inhaling the smoke from that can be quite dangerous....
> 
> I've got to cut around that thing atleast 3-4 more times this season.



DO NOT BURN ITI am highly allergic to ivy in general,I got it in my lungs once from burning wood we picked up at a camp ground.....I would set up some traps for them and try to reduce the numbers that way,then this winter cut that sucker down....


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> agree!



Now if the DR's would agree to it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is.....where I *THINK* they are, is in a huge rotten trunk of a tree about 10' tall covered in huge Poison Oak vines.....not sure whether to burn that right now or not. There are two houses a 100 yds. or so away from it, but from what I understand, inhaling the smoke from that can be quite dangerous....
> 
> I've got to cut around that thing atleast 3-4 more times this season.





jmfauver said:


> DO NOT BURN ITI am highly allergic to ivy in general,I got it in my lungs once from burning wood we picked up at a camp ground.....I would set up some traps for them and try to reduce the numbers that way,then this winter cut that sucker down....



Ditto what Mike said........... although, I have burned some this year, but made DANG sure I stayed away from the smoke - not always possible though - best to give it a wide birth until winter - - have ya ever heard of Round Up?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ditto what Mike said........... although, I have burned some this year, but made DANG sure I stayed away from the smoke - not always possible though - best to give it a wide birth until winter - - have ya ever heard of Round Up?!?!



They also sell a product to kill poison oak ivy and sumac....Just saying


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why did you make me stay up so late?



I dunno why did ya stay up so early 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not really, I was stuck at work for 12 hrs, but Dawn did cook my favorite Supper, country fried cubed deer steak, mashed taters, collards with okra, and home made biscuits, and a pecan pie!!



wisht I'd a had a meal like that 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....shorts, t-shirt, and runnin' shoes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> They also sell a product to kill poison oak ivy and sumac....Just saying


 I have plenty of RoundUp & a source to get it, don't need nuttin else............ just sayin........ 



Hankus said:


> I dunno why did ya stay up so early
> wisht I'd a had a meal like that



How'd calculus  class go??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have plenty of RoundUp & a source to get it, don't need nuttin else............ just sayin........
> 
> 
> 
> How'd calculus  class go??



it suk again , but then again it coulda been the PBR wearin off


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Home from da big house!
What do i want to break today?............

Jeffc, i highly suggest getting a lawn chair and a couple of adult beverages. Go out and sit and watch the Jackets for a while till you pinpoint where they are coming from. Then, wait till after dark and load that entrance hole up with wasp and hornet spray( empty that sucker). They'll be in a big ball in the hole and you'll kill the whole nest at one time.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from da big house!
> What do i want to break today?............
> 
> Jeffc, i highly suggest getting a lawn chair and a couple of adult beverages. Go out and sit and watch the Jackets for a while till you pinpoint where they are coming from. Then, wait till after dark and load that entrance hole up with wasp and hornet spray( empty that sucker). They'll be in a big ball in the hole and you'll kill the whole nest at one time.



good advice bamer, specially the red part


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it suk again , but then again it coulda been the PBR wearin off


ya think? 



rhbama3 said:


> Home from da big house!
> *What do i want to break today?*............
> 
> Jeffc, i highly suggest getting a lawn chair and a couple of adult beverages. Go out and sit and watch the Jackets for a while till you pinpoint where they are coming from. Then, wait till after dark and load that entrance hole up with wasp and hornet spray( empty that sucker). They'll be in a big ball in the hole and you'll kill the whole nest at one time.



 Bubba you juss ain't right, loveable, but not right!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ya think?



no more than necessary  its a good thing that breathin is involuntary


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2010)

fjei n  akeuea'j?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 18, 2010)

I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB 



nope didn't work.  just gave me a worse headache.  I guess the paycheck makes up for the crap i am putting up with today.  

Hi Yall.

....back to work.







Jeff C. said:


> Problem is.....where I *THINK* they are, is in a huge rotten trunk of a tree about 10' tall covered in huge Poison Oak vines.....not sure whether to burn that right now or not. There are two houses a 100 yds. or so away from it, but from what I understand, inhaling the smoke from that can be quite dangerous....
> 
> I've got to cut around that thing atleast 3-4 more times this season.



Oh, and Jeff,  I got a solution fer ya....







+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






=


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 repeat after me, sullie, "This too shall pass, this too shall pass"............... I do feel your pain!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB I LOVE MY JOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the advice Y'all......I'm goin with this one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey!
Did ya'll know if you leave D cell batteries in the basket on the 4 wheeler and they get wet and submerged, they will swell up and fall apart, turning the water in it to battery soup? It's true!

Now, take a breath. It took me a while to figure out how to make that all one sentence.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey!
> Did ya'll know if you leave D cell batteries in the basket on the 4 wheeler and they get wet and submerged, they will swell up and fall apart, turning the water in it to battery soup? It's true!
> 
> Now, take a breath. It took me a while to figure out how to make that all one sentence.



Worthless without pics!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Worthless without pics!!



stawkstawkstawk


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Worthless without pics!!


Nothing to see, hunnypot. It was a mess. 


Seth carter said:


> stawkstawkstawk



you better find someone else to stawk. She's spoken for.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stawkstawkstawk


I was wondering what that noise was............. 



rhbama3 said:


> Nothing to see, hunnypot. It was a mess.
> 
> I know, just didn't wanna post a whiney post about it though...........
> 
> you better find someone else to stawk. She's spoken for.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nothing to see, hunnypot. It was a mess.
> 
> 
> you better find someone else to stawk. She's spoken for.



hmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering what that noise was.............


 
Seth, when she grins like that it means she has her Tabor in the hand that's behind her back. Better not be wearin your cheeeken mask or you'll get sliced pretty good.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth, when she grins like that it means she has her Tabor in the hand that's behind her back. Better not be wearin your cheeeken mask or you'll get sliced pretty good.



 why 4 u give away my secrets?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> why 4 u give away my secrets?!?!?


 
Didn't want Ms. Purtyeyes to get locked up for slicin up a minor...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth, when she grins like that it means she has her Tabor in the hand that's behind her back. Better not be wearin your cheeeken mask or you'll get sliced pretty good.



thanks for the info by the way dont wear i cheekun mask


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey!
> Did ya'll know if you leave D cell batteries in the basket on the 4 wheeler and they get wet and submerged, they will swell up and fall apart, turning the water in it to battery soup? It's true!
> 
> Now, take a breath. It took me a while to figure out how to make that all one sentence.



How does battery soup taste ?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't want Ms. Purtyeyes to get locked up for slicin up a minor...


 They'd nebber know I wuz around....... 



Seth carter said:


> thanks for the info by the way dont wear i cheekun mask


you don't need one??? 



Sterlo58 said:


> How does battery soup taste ?



A little on the "acidic" side!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hellloooooo....Anybody home?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't mind her  too much...Its the "you have an 830 am appointment",you show up at 815 am and you see the DR at 930am



Just ask for a housecall next time 



chuckb7718 said:


> Hellloooooo....Anybody home?



Hey Chucky. What's goin on?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hellloooooo....Anybody home?



Chuckiepoooo!!!  How you doin?? 

Afternoon, Lunarpastry!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Chucky. What's goin on?





Drankin a cold Guinness!

Yoself?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chuckiepoooo!!!  How you doin??
> 
> Afternoon, Lunarpastry!



 Hey Keebies!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chuckiepoooo!!!  How you doin??
> 
> Afternoon, Lunarpastry!



Hi Keeber's 



chuckb7718 said:


> Drankin a cold Guinness!
> 
> Yoself?



REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hey Keebies!


Wish it was after 5:00 & I had some of that!! 



MoonPie said:


> Hi Keeber's
> 
> 
> 
> REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.


 No way,


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.



That would...in a word....SUCK!!!

I'd be makin an appointment wid my doc right quick!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wish it was after 5:00 & I had some of that!!
> 
> 
> No way,



Yep! Every time I drink it, I itch.  Been trying to narrow it down to somethin else, but Nope. Dang, I love my beeer!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

Man...there ain't no way anyone that's lived in Alabama, gone to school in Alabama...heck even just driven thru Alabama, could be allergic to beer!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> They'd nebber know I wuz around.......
> 
> 
> you don't need one???
> ...



nope got a diferent mask


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Just ask for a housecall next time



Unless I need a Vet they don't make house calls around these parts


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2010)

freakin okra is getting picked clean by deer....

cant put up a wire or anything because of the puppy too..


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Man...there ain't no way anyone that's lived in Alabama, gone to school in Alabama...heck even just driven thru Alabama, could be allergic to beer!



Always a first my friend.  

I aint gonna stop testing. A itch is just a irritation. 

ANYWAY  ... About deer season....... 

I got a date with a buck, maybe a three yr old 6,  that walked away from me, at last light, of last day, of last season.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Unless I need a Vett they don't make house calls around these parts



Mike -  you are a Vet! VA tries to get you seen within 20 min. of appt time.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Always a first my friend.
> 
> I aint gonna stop testing. A itch is just a irritation.
> 
> ...



I can't wait for deer season myself, But GATOR season opens in16 days!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin okra is getting picked clean by deer....
> 
> cant put up a wire or anything because of the puppy too..



Cut your hair off and sprinkle it around garden....

It's supposed to keep the deer away....and you certainly could use a haircut!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> i can't wait for deer season myself, but gator season opens in16 days!



gator!  Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Cut your hair off and sprinkle it around garden....
> 
> It's supposed to keep the deer away....and you certainly could use a haircut!



They get used to anything


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

slip said:


> freakin okra is getting picked clean by deer....
> 
> cant put up a wire or anything because of the puppy too..



spotlight and crossbow. Make room in freezer for deer meat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Cut your hair off and sprinkle it around garden....
> 
> It's supposed to keep the deer away....and you certainly could use a haircut!





Hair don't work, especially if you regularly "scape"  you gotta PEE all around da gardeeeen.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Cut your hair off and sprinkle it around garden....
> 
> It's supposed to keep the deer away....and you certainly could use a haircut!



What in the world for?

BTW....Heyyyy Heather!




MoonPie said:


> gator!  Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yessiree! My favorite hunting partner (my oldest son) got picked this year.

We _will_ be sitting on the boat ramp 2 weeks from this Friday waiting on 12 a.m. !


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

I was trying to get him to cut his hair!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> What in the world for?
> 
> BTW....Heyyyy Heather!



Hey Chucky!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quackers!!!
Happy late Big Day bro. Ain't been around much lately and I missed it.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mike -  you are a Vet! VA tries to get you seen within 20 min. of appt time.




All DR's do the same thing...I have heard the horror stories of the VA over here no thanks I'll use my regular DR and at least be seen in the correct order and most of the time in the correct morning or afternoon of my scheduled appointment


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> spotlight and crossbow. Make room in freezer for deer meat.


cant say i havent thought of it, got a TC pic of her...a older doe.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hair don't work, especially if you regularly "scape"  you gotta PEE all around da gardeeeen.



hey there we go...great idea.

OFH want some fresh okra?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

slip said:


> cant say i havent thought of it, got a TC pic of her...a older doe.
> 
> 
> hey there we go...great idea.
> ...



Not if you are going to PEE on it!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 18, 2010)

What up folks

7 will not get here quick enough.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> 
> 7 will not get here quick enough.



Evening Doug...long time no yak! 
Gotta run...tell K I said hello!


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey all.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2010)

Howwwwwwwwdddeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hi Keeber's
> 
> 
> 
> REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.



yeast infection?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> 
> 7 will not get here quick enough.



Hello Doug!



Resica said:


> Hey all.



Hello Yank!



boneboy96 said:


> Howwwwwwwwdddeeeeeeeeeeeee



Hey Bob!











Ok, time to cook!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 18, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeast infection?



Doh!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.



I think that would be a fatal allergy to Hankus! 



Afternoon yall.  Day from hades is done...until tomorrow @ 7.   But for now it is time for some whiskey.


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello Yank!


Hi Yankee Lady!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello???


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 18, 2010)

(sneaks in, looks furtively around) Uh.. Hello ? Anybody remember me???


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello???



evening SGG



Sirduke said:


> (sneaks in, looks furtively around) Uh.. Hello ? Anybody remember me???



HMMMMMM let me think for a minute....Yeah your the one who was looking to prank your brother


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 18, 2010)

So glad to be remembered, been busy as the dickens lately. Son was home from the Gravy, err, Navy, and tried to do everything with him, fish, hunt hogs, grill, hang out, he wore my old butt out.

He's off to Virginia now, so it can slow down a bit, at least til the younger son starts middle school football in two weeks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> (sneaks in, looks furtively around) Uh.. Hello ? Anybody remember me???



What up, Duke!?
I thought maybe you'd found someplace else to hang out.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> REAL BAD NEWS!  Think I developed a alergy to Beer. Seriously, this aint a joke.







chuckb7718 said:


> Man...there ain't no way anyone that's lived in Alabama, gone to school in Alabama...heck even just driven thru Alabama, could be allergic to beer!



bout sums it up



slip said:


> freakin okra is getting picked clean by deer....
> 
> cant put up a wire or anything because of the puppy too..



ever hear of a fishinline fence 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hair don't work, especially if you regularly "scape"  you gotta PEE all around da gardeeeen.



  werks fer foodplots too 



boneboy96 said:


> yeast infection?



nailed it 



jsullivan03 said:


> I think that would be a fatal allergy to Hankus!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon yall.  Day from hades is done...until tomorrow @ 7.   But for now it is time for some whiskey.



Very likely to kill me I promise



Sirduke said:


> (sneaks in, looks furtively around) Uh.. Hello ? Anybody remember me???



refer to sig line


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello???


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What up, Duke!?
> I thought maybe you'd found someplace else to hang out.



Just been busy as the dickens.  Had the sailor at the house for the last few weeks, trying to cram as much time in with him as I could, plus the Junior Meathead, and of course Mama.

He left for Va. Tuesday, I'm now outta money, groceries, bullets, socks and liquor... but I wouldn't trade none of it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just been busy as the dickens.  Had the sailor at the house for the last few weeks, trying to cram as much time in with him as I could, plus the Junior Meathead, and of course Mama.
> 
> He left for Va. Tuesday, I'm now outta money, groceries, bullets, socks and liquor... but I wouldn't trade none of it.



  well least ya got beer left


ya do have beer still dont ya 


 BBL


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 18, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> So glad to be remembered, been busy as the dickens lately. Son was home from the Gravy, err, Navy, and tried to do everything with him, fish, hunt hogs, grill, hang out, he wore my old butt out.
> 
> He's off to Virginia now, so it can slow down a bit, at least til the younger son starts middle school football in two weeks.





Sirduke said:


> Just been busy as the dickens.  Had the sailor at the house for the last few weeks, trying to cram as much time in with him as I could, plus the Junior Meathead, and of course Mama.
> 
> He left for Va. Tuesday, I'm now outta money, groceries, bullets, socks and liquor... but I wouldn't trade none of it.



Cherish that time he gets to come home....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just been busy as the dickens.  Had the sailor at the house for the last few weeks, trying to cram as much time in with him as I could, plus the Junior Meathead, and of course Mama.
> 
> He left for Va. Tuesday, I'm now outta money, groceries, bullets, socks and liquor... but I wouldn't trade none of it.


They grow fast, don't they?
it wasn't that long ago that my two girls were playing with dolls and crayons. I find myself sitting at home alone more and more these days.


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Cherish that time he gets to come home....



I do indeed, he will be in Virginia until April then head out to the fleet.

Don't have any idea where it will land him, but I know it'll be longer than 6 to 8 months between seeing him. Kinda hard for me, but my father lived through it with me, and a Heck of a lot of fathers lately don't never EVER get to see their boys again.

I count myself lucky, and pray every night for those fathers who aren't so lucky.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 18, 2010)

Evening Folks,

10 days and counting down till we launch...


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> They grow fast, don't they?
> it wasn't that long ago that my two girls were playing with dolls and crayons. I find myself sitting at home alone more and more these days.



Every time I come home you leave. I'd keep you company this weekend but you obviously prefer the hogs.


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Every time I come home you leave. I'd keep you company this weekend but you obviously prefer the hogs.



Ms. Bubbette, ever think of taking up  swine control?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Every time I come home you leave. I'd keep you company this weekend but you obviously prefer the hogs.



Did you just call me a pig?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello to all !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ms. Bubbette, ever think of taking up  swine control?


HUSH!!! 


turtlebug said:


> Did you just call me a pig?



She's called me worse many times..... 

Are you dialed in now? Got that baseball size target full of arrows yet?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 18, 2010)

2 deer at my corn feeders out back...they are regulars now


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you dialed in now? Got that baseball size target full of arrows yet?





Did pretty good with it Monday night after a caveman-type mod to the riser. 

Taking it to the archery shop tomorrow evening. Talked with the other Jeramie today and he's gonna see what he can do for now. He thinks he can do a few mods without having to swap cams but that new grip won't be in before the weekend. 

Oh well, it's either do what I can with it this weekend and pray for the best or put the Toxonics sight on the Prestige and have you laughing your head off at me sporting my girlie green bow.  

I don't think the hogs really care what color bow shoots the arrows they dodge.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello to all !!!!



hey JeffC 
I'm still huntin a new song



deermeat270 said:


> 2 deer at my corn feeders out back...they are regulars now



take 3 lefts at the S&S and you'll see the PF on the right


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Did pretty good with it Monday night after a caveman-type mod to the riser.
> 
> Taking it to the archery shop tomorrow evening. Talked with the other Jeramie today and he's gonna see what he can do for now. He thinks he can do a few mods without having to swap cams but that new grip won't be in before the weekend.
> 
> ...


ladies and gentlemen...... we have a breakthrough! You DON'T have to be color co-ordinated to dance with a hog!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ladies and gentlemen...... we have a breakthrough! You DON'T have to be color co-ordinated to dance with a hog!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey JeffC
> I'm still huntin a new song
> 
> 
> ...



I found you one(instrumental).....it might not do much for you, but it caught my ear



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1js1nzKs8Mk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1js1nzKs8Mk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I found you one(instrumental).....it might not do much for you, but it caught my ear



 that was pretty cool, it was kinda creepy though with the "love goddess" starin at me 



well not that creepy, sometimes I likes em a tad creepy


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

what kind of music are you looking for allergictobeerkus?


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or is the Swamp and Smell just not quite the same?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Is it just me, or is the Swamp and Smell just not quite the same?



It's goona take a little while to get used to, i think. I thought the dealers would be gone, but they arent.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what kind of music are you looking for beerkus?



sumthin kinda like thisun

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WUSk6_Conk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WUSk6_Conk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you ever listened to White Mansions: A Tale of the Civil War? Waylon Jennings and co. songs that revolve around a storyline of  a confederate couple. Check this out:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sumthin kinda like thisun
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WUSk6_Conk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_WUSk6_Conk?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





rhbama3 said:


> Have you ever listened to White Mansions: A Tale of the Civil War? Waylon Jennings and co. songs that revolve around a storyline of  a confederate couple. Check this out:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



 Liked both of those!!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ms. Bubbette, ever think of taking up  swine control?



Nope, keeps him outta my hair when I get to go home and rest. I sleep all day and don't have to worry about him bangin' around.



turtlebug said:


> Did you just call me a pig?



Not at all. Talkin' about the 4 legged creatures he seems to love more than me.



turtlebug said:


> Did pretty good with it Monday night after a caveman-type mod to the riser.
> 
> Taking it to the archery shop tomorrow evening. Talked with the other Jeramie today and he's gonna see what he can do for now. He thinks he can do a few mods without having to swap cams but that new grip won't be in before the weekend.
> 
> ...



But you know they really appreciate you bein' color coordinated when they get shot. 



rhbama3 said:


> Have you ever listened to White Mansions: A Tale of the Civil War? Waylon Jennings and co. songs that revolve around a storyline of  a confederate couple. Check this out:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xmaTyGoxjmU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



When we was datin' Bubba came to my house and serenaded me wiff a song from this album. It was so sweet.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

For Beerkus  


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fQyEnK3HNFA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fQyEnK3HNFA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you ever listened to White Mansions: A Tale of the Civil War? Waylon Jennings and co. songs that revolve around a storyline of  a confederate couple. Check this out:



 



Jeff C. said:


> Liked both of those!!



I gotta scan them pretty hard fore I post um.  Rebel Son aint very kid friendly


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nope, keeps him outta my hair when I get to go home and rest. I sleep all day and don't have to worry about him bangin' around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dinner was a bust tonight. I overcooked the baked chicken fettucini. The girls still ate it, but it was pretty dry.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nope, keeps him outta my hair when I get to go home and rest. I sleep all day and don't have to worry about him bangin' around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But he does wubbs you.  I can attest to that.   

You have no idea the lengths he goes to to dirty up dishes and pile up laundry while you're gone so you feel missed when you get back home. 

Unlike my family who cooks and cleans to let me know they can survive quite well without me.   

At least my camo matches.  Fishbait just dropped his head and shook it when I shoved the Cabelas catalog in front of him yesterday and pointed to a picture and asked if this would be a suitable fall camo?  

Well... I have heavy winter camo and bright/lightweight summer camo. I figure something with more orange-ish undertones would suit me well for October.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dinner was a bust tonight. I overcooked the baked chicken fettucini. The girls still ate it, but it was pretty dry.



I had Outback. Baked potato soup, filet, lobster tail, sweet potato, and broccoli. It was wondermus!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> For Beerkus



 SCHUUUUUUUUUWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

I wish I had gotten pics of Pandora (mom's dog) today. She saw her reflection in the glass of the entertainment center and got really mad at that dog. Especially when she went to the side of it and the dog wasn't there any more. Her hackles were up and she was running around the living room barking and growling at that strange dog.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I feel like i'm being herded into a corner.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I wish I had gotten pics of Pandora (mom's dog) today. She saw her reflection in the glass of the entertainment center and got really mad at that dog. Especially when she went to the side of it and the dog wasn't there any more. Her hackles were up and she was running around the living room barking and growling at that strange dog.



Woozer would've rolled over dead from a coronary.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dinner was a bust tonight. I overcooked the baked chicken fettucini. The girls still ate it, but it was pretty dry.


We had a roast that was the tail end of the Filet Mignon it was awesome!!.......The butcher said it was too small to sell as steaks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dinner was a bust tonight. I overcooked the baked chicken fettucini. The girls still ate it, but it was pretty dry.



 church supper== chicken n brockoli casserole, lasagna, ham, squirrel, bologna sammiches, taters n gravy, butter beans, crockpot mac n cheese
dessert== coconut cream pie, some kinda coconut cake variation, pound cake, cookies


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm being herded into a corner.




Relax.   

We don't have weapons..... tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had a roast that was the tail end of the Filet Mignon it was awesome!!.......The butcher said it was too small to sell as steaks!!!



howdy RUTT


----------



## Resica (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nope, keeps him outta my hair when I get to go home and rest. I sleep all day and don't have to worry about him bangin' around.


Aww come on, just once!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy RUTT


Howdy Hank!!!!.........How did you do on the test this morning??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Hank!!!!.........How did you do on the test this morning??



the make it to class test was passed 

the test in calc became a quiz, and it happens in tha AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> For Beerkus







Hankus said:


> I gotta scan them pretty hard fore I post um.  Rebel Son aint very kid friendly




Yep...got some good ones I can't post



RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had a roast that was the tail end of the Filet Mignon it was awesome!!.......The butcher said it was too small to sell as steaks!!!



 Saw that on a tv show the other day....



Hankus said:


> church supper== chicken n brockoli casserole, lasagna, ham, squirrel, bologna sammiches, taters n gravy, butter beans, crockpot mac n cheese
> dessert== coconut cream pie, some kinda coconut cake variation, pound cake, cookies



Dannnnng.....I miss them Church suppers....haven't been to one in a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Woozer would've rolled over dead from a coronary.



Naw, Woozer spent his afternoon being chased around a pasture by an 800 pound horse named Skip. He didn't care for it too much.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the make it to class test was passed
> 
> the test in calc became a quiz, and it happens in tha AM


Hope you have done your studying!!



Jeff C. said:


> Saw that on a tv show the other day....


It was fork tender, and very tasty!!..........I'm thinking about doing that in a dutch oven for FPG!!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, Woozer spent his afternoon being chased around a pasture by an 800 pound horse named Skip. He didn't care for it too much.



Maybe one day he'll learn not to chase the horses. They chase back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Maybe one day he'll learn not to chase the horses. They chase back.



Jenny said he was so scared he did it twice!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bubbette (Aug 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Jenny said he was so scared he did it twice!



He learned the hard way to stay away from DP. He doesn't just chase, he tries to bite. He hates dogs and cats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2010)

well, we got a couple of cases tomorrow so i better call it a night. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2010)

Thunderstorms done popped up and knocked out the connection once already.......so if this gets out good Night!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 18, 2010)

Just tried the Crown Royale Black. What do ya'll think ? I liked It'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Just tried the Crown Royale Black. What do ya'll think ? I liked It'


 
I'll stick with my creek water, cheaper and just as good.

Anyone notice that the Swamp and Smell threads are finally slowing down? I guess Walmart sold out of Depends and those boys didn't wanna hear their mommy's yell about all the wet undies...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anybody here


 
Nope...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope...



Really???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Really???


 
I think they all went fishing..


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 18, 2010)

evenin folks...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think they all went fishing..



Is it that time of the year already??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Yara!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> evenin folks...


Hey Pokey...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Yara!!!


Hey beautiful.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Pokey...



Mmhhmmm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey beautiful.
> 
> 
> Mmhhmmm!


 
Dang you're a slow poke..

If that's all you got I'm going to bed..


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang you're a slow poke..
> 
> If that's all you got I'm going to bed..



You're weak... old flatulence.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 19, 2010)

morning all.....time fly's when your not driveling


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yep! Every time I drink it, I itch.  Been trying to narrow it down to somethin else, but Nope. Dang, I love my beeer!



Just itching?  May be the hops in the beer, try different brands/blends, there IS a beer out there for you!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODIyMjE2NjU1MTUmcHQ9MTI4MjIyMTY2OTIwMyZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTEmbz*zMDk*/ZDgyYjdhNzM*NGEwODc*MzNhOWFlMGQyY2QyZg==.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

_good morning!!!!_


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODIyMjE2NjU1MTUmcHQ9MTI4MjIyMTY2OTIwMyZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTEmbz*zMDk*/ZDgyYjdhNzM*NGEwODc*MzNhOWFlMGQyY2QyZg==.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>




Oh lookie, It's Mrs. Chicken Fanger!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _good morning!!!!_


_Morning!_



BBQBOSS said:


> Oh lookie, It's Mrs. Chicken Fanger!



 She be pretty, huh???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh lookie, It's Mrs. Chicken Fanger!




Dey a little TWITCHY too....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _Morning!_
> 
> 
> 
> She be pretty, huh???



She is purty though!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs, have you talked to Snowy??? Just curious.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs, have you talked to Snowy??? Just curious.....



Not in a couple weeks, in person, but keep in touch on FB some.......... looks like I need to  her to see what's going on, huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not in a couple weeks, in person, but keep in touch on FB some.......... looks like I need to  her to see what's going on, huh??




Yeah....I be missin' her!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Mornin....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin....



Mornin'_HHHEATHERRR!!!_ 



jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I be missin' her!!!


 me too............... message delivered!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin....


Hellloooooooooo sista!! 



jsullivan03 said:


>



Mornin sulli, dayfromHaides, part 2???


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Checkin in...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me too............... message delivered!!
> 
> 
> Hellloooooooooo sista!!
> ...





ythankya!!!

_WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!_ Striper fishin' on Lanier tomorrow mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Checkin in...




 _HB!!!_


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _HB!!!_



Hi Jeff!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Checkin in...


Hey snowy???  The chicks are dying off on us!!!
Can't figure out what it is other than maybe the ducks being in there keeping the water yucky, turned the ducks out last night, the chicks haven't been eating right neither  don't know what is going on! 
Glad ya stopped by, we be missin our snowyspitsistabundlemama!!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> ythankya!!!


mymissionhereiscomplete................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Jeff!!!



You just made MY day!!!

HI, Snowyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Are you all settled in and puter hooked up???

How's the chirren and erybody???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey snowy???  The chicks are dying off on us!!!
> Can't figure out what it is other than maybe the ducks being in there keeping the water yucky, turned the ducks out last night, the chicks haven't been eating right neither  don't know what is going on!
> Glad ya stopped by, we be missin our snowyspitsistabundlemama!!!!
> 
> ...




Don't you runoft too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you runoft too!!!



I'm back & forth, got some work to get done........... 
Hey, how'd it go with the yellajackets???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin sulli, dayfromHaides, part 2???



Not yet, but it is still early.  



SnowHunter said:


> Checkin in...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey snowy???  The chicks are dying off on us!!!
> Can't figure out what it is other than maybe the ducks being in there keeping the water yucky, turned the ducks out last night, the chicks haven't been eating right neither  don't know what is going on!
> Glad ya stopped by, we be missin our snowyspitsistabundlemama!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Um... any wheezing? runny noses? runny eyes? blood in the poop? Maybe some vitamins would give em a boost (polyvisol, no iron added) a dropper per gallon of water. They catch a chill? Checked em for mites or could they be wormy? 


Jeff C. said:


> You just made MY day!!!
> 
> HI, Snowyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Are you all settled in and puter hooked up???
> 
> How's the chirren and erybody???



Puters been hooked up for a few weeks, actually 

Settled in? Nope   Unpacked? Yes  Well, mostly 

Now comes the task of moving round bales, fixing fence, building the big chicken coop, and prepping for spring livestock (sheep, goats, dairy cows), and possibly seeding 65 acres of pasture  Oh, and waiting for more then one dry day, to till and plant the fall garden  

We're all doin great!!! Lovin it out here  Kids really like the 4wheeler rides to check cows and fence, as well as feeding the bottle calf, so its a never ending good time  

How yall been?


Oh, I got my camera workin, so I'll get some more pics for yall within the next few days


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Not yet, but it is still early.



Heyyyyyyyyyyy PurtyEyes


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh.. here's this pic, yesterday, Aimee and the Polish chick, "Snowy" 


I gotta get some of Ian


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 19, 2010)

WOOOHOOOO  Snowy is back!!!!!...Let me know if ya need some help,I can try and come up for a day to lend a hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm back & forth, got some work to get done...........
> Hey, how'd it go with the yellajackets???



Left 'em talone......for now



jsullivan03 said:


> Not yet, but it is still early.



Hey....mornin Sulli!! Hope ya have a better day today!!



SnowHunter said:


> Um... any wheezing? runny noses? runny eyes? blood in the poop? Maybe some vitamins would give em a boost (polyvisol, no iron added) a dropper per gallon of water. They catch a chill? Checked em for mites or could they be wormy?
> 
> 
> Puters been hooked up for a few weeks, actually
> ...




No wonder we haven't heard from ya....sounds like fun!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'_HHHEATHERRR!!!_



JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!



Keebs said:


> Hellloooooooooo sista!!



Hello Sista!



SnowHunter said:


> Checkin in...



Hey stranger!  Missed you!



SnowHunter said:


> Puters been hooked up for a few weeks, actually
> 
> Settled in? Nope   Unpacked? Yes  Well, mostly
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome!  I wanna come see it!  Girls night at the Farm!!!!



(Lordy, I can see the pictures now.....)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shouldn't you be snipping hair or something?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOHOOOO  Snowy is back!!!!!...Let me know if ya need some help,I can try and come up for a day to lend a hand


Yup, not for long though... gotta run to the farm supply and get some stuff  

We should be alright.. the cows will be moving to the Nicholson property (where the campout was) for the winter, to rest this pasture, so we'll be pretty well cowless in a month or less. Meaning there aint no huge hurry 


Jeff C. said:


> Left 'em talone......for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, busy busy fun fun


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> JEFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heeeeeeeey Sista!!! 

Lawd, we'd end up stuck in the creek or fall in the marsh 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be snipping hair or something?



Well Hi there Bro


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shouldn't you be snipping hair or something?



Not til 3!



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeey Sista!!!
> 
> Lawd, we'd end up stuck in the creek or fall in the marsh
> 
> ...



We're Pro's in the creek!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Um... any wheezing? runny noses? runny eyes? blood in the poop? Maybe some vitamins would give em a boost (polyvisol, no iron added) a dropper per gallon of water. They catch a chill? Checked em for mites or could they be wormy?
> 
> Uuuuuhhh, I'll get back to you on all that, but none that I know of, but I had thought 'bout the vitamins though!!
> 
> ...


Now ya just need a couple horses!!!!!!!!!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> We're Pro's in the creek!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

Howdy y'all.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all.



Hey stranger!

Where've you been hiding?


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey stranger!
> 
> Where've you been hiding?



Well...work got real busy...and the boss lady has taken up with farmville. I guess I'm gonna hafta get her her own puter.

How you been yer hawtness?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not til 3!
> 
> 
> 
> We're Pro's in the creek!


 Aint that the truth 


Keebs said:


> Now ya just need a couple horses!!!!!!!!!!!


I told Na, after 45 minutes of chasin a calf on a 4wheeler yesterday, "This would be SO much easier with horses!"   in time  Its a possibility down the road 

Hope the chickies get to feelin better!!!!! We had one day old die last week,  of course, Aimee had dropped it back into the brooder (a 2ft fall) so, I felt bad, but, oh well 



Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all.



Hey Maytag Man


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth
> I told Na, after 45 minutes of chasin a calf on a 4wheeler yesterday, "This would be SO much easier with horses!"   in time  Its a possibility down the road
> 
> Hope the chickies get to feelin better!!!!! We had one day old die last week,  of course, Aimee had dropped it back into the brooder (a 2ft fall) so, I felt bad, but, oh well
> ...



Snowy..

Love the pic with the little girl and the chic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all.




What's happenin' dude!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's happenin' dude!!



What's up Jeff?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Snowy..
> 
> Love the pic with the little girl and the chic.



Aimee sure loves her chickadees!!!  Just hafta keep remindin her to sit still   or they end up flyin all over the livin room


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2010)

yoo hoo...howdy all!   Snowy...hi ya sweetmama...    Heather, U making it to the Twisted Kilt  2nite?   How ya doing Jeff?   Sweetwater...good to c u back.   Yo Mikey...haven't gotten around to doing anything with that laptop yet.   Let me know next time ur up my way...we'll hook up!     Hi Keebs...bye Keebs.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Aimee sure loves her chickadees!!!  Just hafta keep remindin her to sit still   or they end up flyin all over the livin room



Hey...I gotta roll of that plastic chicken wire stuff. If you want it...get in touch with me next time you come through on the way to D'ville.


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yoo hoo...howdy all!   Snowy...hi ya sweetmama...    Heather, U making it to the Twisted Kilt  2nite?   How ya doing Jeff?   Sweetwater...good to c u back.   Yo Mikey...haven't gotten around to doing anything with that laptop yet.   Let me know next time ur up my way...we'll hook up!     Hi Keebs...bye Keebs.



Afternoon boneboy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all.


SWEEEEETT!!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Aint that the truth
> I told Na, after 45 minutes of chasin a calf on a 4wheeler yesterday, "This would be SO much easier with horses!"   in time  Its a possibility down the road
> Hope the chickies get to feelin better!!!!! We had one day old die last week,  of course, Aimee had dropped it back into the brooder (a 2ft fall) so, I felt bad, but, oh well
> Hey Maytag Man


 Keep me in mind, I can help ya out there!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> yoo hoo...howdy all!   Snowy...hi ya sweetmama...    Heather, U making it to the Twisted Kilt  2nite?   How ya doing Jeff?   Sweetwater...good to c u back.   Yo Mikey...haven't gotten around to doing anything with that laptop yet.   Let me know next time ur up my way...we'll hook up!     Hi Keebs...bye Keebs.


  wait, git back here, what are you up to now??? 



Sweetwater said:


> Hey...I gotta roll of that plastic chicken wire stuff. If you want it...get in touch with me next time you come through on the way to D'ville.



If'n Snowy don't want that, how far are you from here??  oh wait, you're still way up "that" way, nebber mind............


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SWEEEEETT!!!!
> 
> 
> Keep me in mind, I can help ya out there!!!
> ...



KEEBS!!

Yeah...I'm back home in hill country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yoo hoo...howdy all!   Snowy...hi ya sweetmama...    Heather, U making it to the Twisted Kilt  2nite?   How ya doing Jeff?   Sweetwater...good to c u back.   Yo Mikey...haven't gotten around to doing anything with that laptop yet.   Let me know next time ur up my way...we'll hook up!     Hi Keebs...bye Keebs.



Wassup Budddd!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yoo hoo...howdy all!   Snowy...hi ya sweetmama...    Heather, U making it to the Twisted Kilt  2nite?   How ya doing Jeff?   Sweetwater...good to c u back.   Yo Mikey...haven't gotten around to doing anything with that laptop yet.   Let me know next time ur up my way...we'll hook up!     Hi Keebs...bye Keebs.


Hey Bob  


Sweetwater said:


> Hey...I gotta roll of that plastic chicken wire stuff. If you want it...get in touch with me next time you come through on the way to D'ville.


Oh cool, thanks  Not sure when we'll be back down that way... the last 2 weekends we were, though it was frantic furniture moving to and from 3 different houses  Hopefully next time its just a relaxin trip 


Keebs said:


> SWEEEEETT!!!!
> 
> 
> Keep me in mind, I can help ya out there!!!


Gotcha Sista


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


 
So you're a swinger??


----------



## Sweetwater (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a swinger??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a swinger??


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a swinger??





 

 whatcha talkin bout Willis??!!?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


>





 you two have sumtin to say?????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> you two have sumtin to say?????



Yeah... ive been bad and need a  'ing from you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

oh, and bring yer cuffs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Im always looking to fellow woodyites for new and interesting ways to spell words.  I found a good one today in the political forum.  

courtesy: curticy    

I thought that was a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Poke chop sammich


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah... ive been bad and need a  'ing from you.





BBQBOSS said:


> oh, and bring yer cuffs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



Thank you ma'am, may i have another?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 19, 2010)

good evenin y'all
we had our health and wellness fair at work today.
My results

Total Cholesteral-170 mg/dl

HDL-  28 mg/dl

Glucose-85mg/dl....this after drinking cokes and energy drinks all night to stay awake

B/P-130/80

BMI-33.9...gotta work on this

height 5'10"
weight 236


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> KEEBS!!
> 
> Yeah...I'm back home in hill country.


 Now get a laptop for one of ya'll, you've been missed too!! 



YaraG. said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a swinger??


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're a swinger??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



speakin of physical exams...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im always looking to fellow woodyites for new and interesting ways to spell words.  I found a good one today in the political forum.
> 
> courtesy: curticy
> 
> I thought that was a good one!


Who kant spell intha PF, I thinked that wuz were tha gud spellers post


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thank you ma'am, may i have another?


Come a little closer....


BBQBOSS said:


> Im always looking to fellow woodyites for new and interesting ways to spell words.  I found a good one today in the political forum.
> 
> courtesy: curticy
> 
> I thought that was a good one!



4tress, ruffage


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by BBQBOSS  View Post
Im always looking to fellow woodyites for new and interesting ways to spell words. I found a good one today in the political forum.

courtesy: curticy

I thought that was a good one! 



sinclair1 said:


> Who kant spell intha PF, I thinked that wuz were tha gud spellers post


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Come a little closer....



Ohhhhhh yeahhhhh....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Who kant spell intha PF, I thinked that wuz were tha idjits  post



There fixed it fer ya.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

I know something yall don't know


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> I know something yall don't know



That you are off your meds again?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> I know something yall don't know



What??? That you're finally going back to yer village?!?!?!


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That you are off your meds again?


 


BBQBOSS said:


> What??? That you're finally going back to yer village?!?!?!


 



You mortals are so funny. The green men are coming! And I got a reserved seat!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> You mortals are so funny. The green men are coming! And I got a reserved seat!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That you are off your meds again?


 when has he been on them like he should? 



Self! said:


> You mortals are so funny. There's a major, stupendous shoe sale on a runway going on in the dessert today!! And I got a front row seat!



ok, ok, calm down, caaallmmm down, I'm sure you'll find the purrfect red pumps for your new dress!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> You mortals are so funny. The green men are coming! And I got a reserved seat!



Well take ol fishingaddict with ya too... he likes probes.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> You mortals are so funny. The green men are coming! And I got a reserved seat!


If you do not take your meds,   hallucination may occur.


Keebs said:


> when has he been on them like he should?
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ok, calm down, caaallmmm down, I'm sure you'll find the purrfect red pumps for your new dress!!



You know the drill, pics



BBQBOSS said:


> Well take ol fishingaddict with ya too... he likes probes.




Probes and aliens,  I see a couple in the making.


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2010)

im watching a Jap game show and the whole family has mullets.


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 


Would you like a window seat or aisle? 





Keebs said:


> when has he been on them like he should?
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ok, calm down, caaallmmm down, I'm sure you'll find the purrfect red pumps for your new dress!!


 

Actually, they told me to wear spandex and cowboy boots. Not sure why. 





BBQBOSS said:


> Well take ol fishingaddict with ya too... he likes probes.


 

There will be no probing. Also, you are scheduled for kitchen duty Friday night. 





threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you do not take your meds, hallucination may occur.
> 
> 
> You know the drill, pics
> ...


 



I just put in a request for you to be the quest on honor tomorrow. You will be starring in Brokeback Jawga.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

whattup, Peeps!?
Just got home from work. Was gonna shoot the crossbow but i think i'll wait till the thunder and lightning leaves.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Peeps!?
> Just got home from work. Was gonna shoot the crossbow but i think i'll wait till the thunder and lightning leaves.



Yeah i would hate fer ya to get "bolted"...  huh huh huh...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah i would hate fer ya to get "bolted"...  huh huh huh...



yeah, that would be bad..... 
Love the BBQ Boyz avatar, Matty! 


okay, nap time!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> Actually, they told me to wear spandex and cowboy boots. Not sure why.


Please forward all pics for verification please........ 



rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Peeps!?
> Just got home from work. Was gonna shoot the crossbow but i think i'll wait till the thunder and lightning leaves.


Smart move.......... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah i would hate fer ya to get "bolted"...  huh huh huh...



 
Love the "BLuesBro" avatar, tooo cute!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 19, 2010)

Afternoon all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

well... guess its time to go look at girls dressed in skimpy outfits serving brewskis.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

Heylo


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well... guess its time to go look at girls dressed in skimpy outfits serving brewskis.



can i come


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i come



Let me think about that.... ummmm..... no.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Let me think about that.... ummmm..... no.



dang


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you do not take your meds,   hallucination may occur.





They will probably occur if he does take em!  


Evenin` folks. My weekend starts now. Do not look for me...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

that was a good read!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They will probably occur if he does take em!
> 
> 
> Evenin` folks. My weekend starts now. Do not look for me...



hey nick


----------



## Buck (Aug 19, 2010)

Man, I can remember when ya'll were burning up driveler threads in 2 days.  
What's wrong with you people!?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

Buck said:


> Man, I can remember when ya'll were burning up driveler threads in 2 days.
> What's wrong with you people!?!?!?!



Really...I think they are dehy-drivel-drated


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

hmmm










Edited for some reason I ain`t thought of yet...


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They will probably occur if he does take em!
> 
> 
> Evenin` folks. My weekend starts now. Do not look for me...


 


The blue people are coming to give you a haircut.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Idgit


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> The blue people are coming to give you a haircut.





They try and they`ll get one, startin` right below the chin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

Seth, you hickory nut head, quit that!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Yes?


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Where's Beerkus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where's Beerkus?


 
You done snippin things already?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You done snippin things already?


 Yup! Just locked up the shop and headed home!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup! Just locked up the shop and headed home!


 
I thought you were gonna come snip me first, or did you mean snipe..


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I am a Idgit


 







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you were gonna come snip me first, or did you mean snipe..


 


She runs with scissors, could be either, depends on if she trips again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> She runs with scissors, could be either, depends on if she trips again.


 
Runs? Don't you mean hobbles?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth, you hickory nut head, quit that!!!



yes sir


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yes sir





Quit all them letters, before I hairhang you!  

If I have to do a any more editin` tonight, somebody`s liable to be thrown into timeout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Evening, Peeps!
Football is in the air.......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


----------



## ThePeaceKeeper (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


Hey!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Hey! 


ThePeaceKeeper said:


> Hello!


Hey! Welcome to the zoo thread, PK!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Football is in the air.......


 
JPW is takin some licks tonight.


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit all them letters, before I hairhang you!
> 
> If I have to do a any more editin` tonight, somebody`s liable to be thrown into timeout.


 

Ban that good fer nuthin' 60grit....er scooter...err...illegal imigrant Miguel. He called you a long hair sissy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> Ban that good fer nuthin' 60grit....er scooter...err...illegal imigrant Miguel. He called you a long hair sissy


 
You sure are crabby when you're out of coffee.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> Hey!:



Hey 

What are y'all up to?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

ThePeaceKeeper said:


> Hello!



You ain't got your post count over 100 yet??.......12 more!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey
> 
> What are y'all up to?





I done spoke to you twice, and you ain`t said nothin` to me!


----------



## ThePeaceKeeper (Aug 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ain't got your post count over 100 yet??.......12 more!!



You mean 11 more!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey
> 
> What are y'all up to?



Just got back from the montly SOWEGA sportsmans club meeting. Had low country boil for supper and bought $10 worth of raffle tickets to win a $3 hat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

ThePeaceKeeper said:


> You mean 11 more!


Well look at you!!....You never know you may be postin free ads by mornin!!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the montly SOWEGA sportsmans club meeting. Had low country boil for supper and bought $10 worth of raffle tickets to win a $3 hat.



Did ya win it? That aint no worse than all the money you spend for a huntin' lease, gas to get there and back, guns, ammo, snack food for when yer huntin' and then don't get nuffin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well look at you!!....You never know you may be postin free ads by mornin!!


 
It better be something good...


----------



## ThePeaceKeeper (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It better be something good...



I think it is.


----------



## Otis (Aug 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure are crabby when you're out of coffee.....


 

I know, I may have to settle for some instant tonight.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I done spoke to you twice, and you ain`t said nothin` to me!



So sorry!!!  How are you?



rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the montly SOWEGA sportsmans club meeting. Had low country boil for supper and bought $10 worth of raffle tickets to win a $3 hat.







Bubbette said:


> Did ya win it? That aint no worse than all the money you spend for a huntin' lease, gas to get there and back, guns, ammo, snack food for when yer huntin' and then don't get nuffin.



Hey Bubbette!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So sorry!!!  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Doin` purty good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bump


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Did ya win it? That aint no worse than all the money you spend for a huntin' lease, gas to get there and back, guns, ammo, snack food for when yer huntin' and then don't get nuffin.


I'll deal with you tomorrow. 


Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good!!



Howdy, Nic!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good!!



That's good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


You made a dent in them Yellerjackets yet??


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Bubbette!!!



Hey SGG. How's things at your house? Sorry I'm slow responding. Busy with mom for a few minutes.



rhbama3 said:


> I'll deal with you tomorrow.



Yea, yea, yea. I'm shakin' in my shoes.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 19, 2010)

Rough night last night and I'm whipped. See y'all in the mornin'. Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Rough night last night and I'm whipped. See y'all in the mornin'. Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite.



Trying to untangle the worlds largest knot of tangled up ratchet straps before i call it a night. 
See you tomorrow, bubbettebabe. Drive safe!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 19, 2010)

Pppsstttt...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pppsstttt...


Ppppppppbbbttt!!.......Good night Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Pppsstttt...





what is it?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ppppppppbbbttt!!.......Good night Folks!!


Night, Mitch!
reckon i'll see you this weekend at some point!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 20, 2010)

Did someone close out the night shift from Driveling?   Morning folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Mornin...

I'm not happy at all about being awake...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin...
> 
> I'm not happy at all about being awake...



That makes two of us, Bro! I coulda used another hour of sleep.
Time to hit the shower......


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2010)

morning....it's Friday!     Now back to bed!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 20, 2010)

Back to work...........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Back to work...........



 Gitty up!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 20, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Did someone close out the night shift from Driveling?   Morning folks



Mornin Tiny!  How is you today 



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin...
> 
> I'm not happy at all about being awake...



No matter how it feels at the moment  it's always better than the alternative.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin Tiny!  How is you today
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how it feels at the moment  it's always better than the alternative.



I dont see it that way.  The alternative would be sleeping.  And that would be much better than being awake.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.



Dang thats sad news right there.  Prayers sent for her and her family.  Tell her all your Woody's buddies are thinking about her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall. Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers. Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.


Dang JS, that's sad. Will do.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.



How aweful!!!  Ditto what Matty said!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.



You got it....



MoonPie said:


> Mornin Tiny!  How is you today
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how it feels at the moment  it's always better than the alternative.



I am good today,just 4 more hrs and then it's the weekend for me...I think I am gonna do some fishing,if not maybe I will just sleep all weekend


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.



Yall got em Jamie. Prayers on the way


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 20, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin Tiny!  How is you today
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how it feels at the moment  it's always better than the alternative.





BBQBOSS said:


> I dont see it that way.  The alternative would be sleeping.  And that would be much better than being awake.



The sleep below is what I was talking about.



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.  Keep my g/f and her family in your prayers.  Her mother came home yesterday to find her stepdad laying in the floor dead of a heart attack at the age of 54.



That's terrible JS. Prayers sent. Sadly I also lost a very good friend yesterday at 6 am.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> That's terrible Mike. Prayers sent. Sadly I lost a very good friend yesterday at 6 am.



Sorry for your loss as well, MP!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODIzMTEwMTAwMzEmcHQ9MTI4MjMxMTAxNDQ2OCZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTEmbz*zMDk*/ZDgyYjdhNzM*NGEwODc*MzNhOWFlMGQyY2QyZg==.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODIzMTEwMTAwMzEmcHQ9MTI4MjMxMTAxNDQ2OCZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTEmbz*zMDk*/ZDgyYjdhNzM*NGEwODc*MzNhOWFlMGQyY2QyZg==.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>




I represent that picture! 

This afternoon I'll be headed home for a couple of days.  Can't wait!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> The sleep below is what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> That's terrible JS. Prayers sent. Sadly I also lost a very good friend yesterday at 6 am.



sorry to hear bout that as well MP


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 20, 2010)

Howdy folks


Gona do my best to hide today. Found out yesterday we are running right up to labor day weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I represent that picture!
> 
> This afternoon I'll be headed home for a couple of days.  Can't wait!



 I know the feeling............ got home last night & had to get a farrier asap for Kebo, he had abscesses in both front & back hooves on his right side, poor baby could hardly walk, but the farrier worked him good & will come back next week to get them worked out, made for a laaaate night! 
Also had 4 more dead chickens  turned the rest of them  out with the yard bunch because they seemed to being getting along fine............ now to build the brood back up!  Any one got any Buff's they wanna donate to the cause? 
Hope you have safe travels home Bubbettesista!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm hawngray .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray .


 
Me too, I think I'll go make a baloney sammich wif some mustard on it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Taco bell


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray .



I got a can of Ravioli. wanna share?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, I think I'll go make a baloney sammich wif some mustard on it.




How was it??  Opted out for a sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce along with a side of Cheez Its!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Taco bell









rhbama3 said:


> I got a can of Ravioli. wanna share?





Sure!!


Tonight will be NY strips (HUGE) twice baked potatos, roasted corn on da cob, fresh garden salad and garlic bread!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How was it?? Opted out for a sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce along with a side of Cheez Its!!
> !


 
It was so good I had another one.

CHEEZITS????? So you're an Auburn fan now???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How was it??  Opted out for a sausage dog with mustard and hot sauce along with a side of Cheez Its!!



I dont think sausage dogs and cheez-its are on the diet menu.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Taco bell



Ohhhhh boyyyy! Should i call and warn Ms. Courtney???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was so good I had another one.
> 
> CHEEZITS????? So you're an Auburn fan now???





What's liking Cheez Its have to do with Auburn??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight will be NY strips (HUGE) twice baked potatos, roasted corn on da cob, fresh garden salad and garlic bread!




Tonight will be 2 angus ribeyes, angus 10oz filet, slab o baby back ribs, 3 big bone-in cajun chicken breasts, grilled corn and grilled red potatoes basted with italian dressing. 

But if those strips you have are prime meat from that butcher you told me about, i would take them over mine.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray .



ME TOOO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont think sausage dogs and cheez-its are on the diet menu.




Actually they were "turkey dogs" and "lite" CheezIts.




BBQBOSS said:


> Tonight will be 2 angus ribeyes, angus 10oz filet, slab o baby back ribs, 3 big bone-in cajun chicken breasts, grilled corn and grilled red potatoes basted with italian dressing.
> 
> But if those strips you have are prime meat from that butcher you told me about, i would take them over mine.





That sounds good, how do you grill the potatos??  Can you do it with Idaho's??


That's the only place we buy our steaks, 2 "prime" NY strips over 2" thick cost me right at $25 .


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 20, 2010)

ya'll are making me hungry...Stop it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ohhhhh boyyyy! Should i call and warn Ms. Courtney???



Do not ruin my surprise!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bubbette's coming home tonight, the hog hunting dynamic duo from Valdosta are coming tonight, its pouring rain at the moment, and the house is a total wreck......
think i'll take a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette's coming home tonight, the hog hunting dynamic duo from Valdosta are coming tonight, its pouring rain at the moment, and the house is a total wreck......
> think i'll take a nap.



You want me to ride down there in my maid costume and give you a hand??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to ride down there in my maid costume and give you a hand??



Why, YES i do! I'll even buy you a captains platter at Blackbeards for supper!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually they were "turkey dogs" and "lite" CheezIts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to talk to you about those steaks before i come down there. 

you can use idahos but just cut 'em down to grilling size like red taters.  I skewer them and throw on the grill.  i basted them often with italian and whatever type of seasoning you like.  I have done regular seasoned salt but the last time i used peppered flavored "Bacon Salt".  Was real good to.  Here are some pics of some that i did... yeah i know they got a little dark on one side but whacha gonna do...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556349&highlight=grilled+taters


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
You got a hull in your front teeth..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2010)

Tonight is fried catfish with all the trimmins`, tomorrow night is 1 1/2 inch thick select ribeyes from Carrols, and baked taters with butter, sour cream, and pepperjack cheese on em.

Good day to ya`ll!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Tonight is fried catfish with all the trimmins`, tomorrow night is 1 1/2 inch thick select ribeyes from Carrols, and baked taters with butter, sour cream, and pepperjack cheese on em.
> 
> Good day to ya`ll!



Yessiree! 

Good day to ya, Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why, YES i do! I'll even buy you a captains platter at Blackbeards for supper!




I'll have to change clothes for supper . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> Im going to talk to you about those steaks before i come down there.
> 
> you can use idahos but just cut 'em down to grilling size like red taters.  I skewer them and throw on the grill.  i basted them often with italian and whatever type of seasoning you like.  I have done regular seasoned salt but the last time i used peppered flavored "Bacon Salt".  Was real good to.  Here are some pics of some that i did... yeah i know they got a little dark on one side but whacha gonna do...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556349&highlight=grilled+taters




That looks awesome!!  About 45 minutes on the coals for the taters??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and Nic, Tomorrow night will be a 10lb Brisket... smoked all day long.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a hull in your front teeth..



Thanks!! Is it gone? 



Nicodemus said:


> Tonight is fried catfish with all the trimmins`, tomorrow night is 1 1/2 inch thick select ribeyes from Carrols, and baked taters with butter, sour cream, and pepperjack cheese on em.
> 
> Good day to ya`ll!



Hey Nicodemus!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll have to change clothes for supper . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that sounds about right.  When you can stick a toothpick in them real easy like, then they done.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yessiree!
> 
> Good day to ya, Nic.





What you got goin` sounds forevermore good, Matt! I`m gonna try your tater trick tomorrow evenin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah that sounds about right.  When you can stick a toothpick in them real easy like, then they done.




Gonna give it a try!!





Nicodemus said:


> What you got goin` sounds forevermore good, Matt! I`m gonna try your tater trick tomorrow evenin`.





What up Nic??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna give it a try!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey Quack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

Well this one's about driveled up, who's gonna start a new one??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well this one's about driveled up, who's gonna start a new one??



I reopen the lounge for you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 20, 2010)

P.s. NIc is still the bouncer


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack!!



HEY NICK


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> P.s. NIc  still bounces



 No he don't, he just kind lumbers around growlin!!   



I LOVE YOU NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 20, 2010)

If quack doesnt start the next drivel thread then i will be highly disappointed! Ever since that seth person started one i have been in a drry drivel spell


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> If quack doesnt start the next drivel thread then i will be highly disappointed! Ever since that seth person started one i have been in a drry drivel spell





Aw what the heck let Seth have his fun.  What's he doing out of school this early??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No he don't, he just kind lumbers around growlin!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOU NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!





  You better be glad I love you dearly!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> If quack doesnt start the next drivel thread then i will be highly disappointed! Ever since that seth person started one i have been in a drry drivel spell


Tripod done opened up an old one for us to finish up, it's around here somewhere, hold on, let me look upstairs............... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw what the heck let Seth have his fun.  What's he doing out of school this early??



ISS always gets out early!


----------

